# The PowerHouseMcGru Experiment!



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So i was argueing with my dad that losing fat is so much easier and more simple than gaining muscle mass.

He disagrees obv. because he is try to lose the last bit of fat that will expose his abs (he even has a whole book on abs  )

I told him that it as all about cardio frequency and diet. Simple.

I bet him that i could have full abs in 3 weeks.

He goes on holiday in 1 weeks time for 2 weeks and will return on the 22nd of Nov.

So thats it.

Going to be doing 30 - 45mins, 3 times a day:

1 first thing in the morning

1 lunch break at work

1 evening

Dropping test dose to 500mg per week,

keeping diet the same as now.

Adding ECA stack 2 times a day split apart.

current bodyfat levels are very similar to this, if not the same:










He said i can't do it. And i hate it when people say that!!! :cursing:

:rockon:

Current ab pic:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do your neighbours think you are some kind of mentalist ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Do your neighbours think you are some kind of mentalist ???


If they do then they are not that far wrong. Im not exactly normal!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....are u gonna be the LADY GA GA of journals....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

go on powerhouse, morning cardio on an empty stomack and may be change your diet a bit for the challenge


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:
 

> ....are u gonna be the LADY GA GA of journals....


You fu.cker!! You love me!!

Just these two and ill delete when done.

Deal??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> go on powerhouse, morning cardio on an empty stomack and may be change your diet a bit for the challenge


What would you suggest.

I get everything i need and adding the cardio will hopefull just keep everything burning.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> go on powerhouse, morning cardio on an empty *stomack* and may be change your diet a bit for the challenge


*Why did l start singing "teardrops in my eyes" when l read that ?*

*Oh yeah thats it Womack and Womack * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*Its STOMACH you nugget !!*

*But yeah your right, morning cardio is the bollox !* :thumbup1:


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

Every thread I open these days seems to have a picture of PowerHouseMcGru carrying 2 invisible rolls of carpet, it's awesome!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

99DC said:


> Every thread I open these days seems to have a picture of PowerHouseMcGru carrying 2 invisible rolls of carpet, it's awesome!


Harsh !!

but true :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What would you suggest.
> 
> I get everything i need and adding the cardio will hopefull just keep everything burning.


I used to mountain bike mate :thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What would you suggest.
> 
> I get everything i need and adding the cardio will hopefull just keep everything burning.


if you are happy with it then go ahead:thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

99DC said:


> Every thread I open these days seems to have a picture of PowerHouseMcGru carrying 2 invisible rolls of carpet, it's awesome!


I am the carpet man!!! :thumb:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

do you do any weighted ab work or are you gonna start doing it pal ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I used to mountain bike mate :thumbup1:


Yeah, def up for other types of cardio at the weekend!


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

500mg of test a day?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

kgb said:


> 500mg of test a day?


Dropping test to 500mg per day!!!!

Did you mean per week?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D92 said:


> do you do any weighted ab work or are you gonna start doing it pal ???


I do mate, but only once a week. And then only 3 weighted sets and 3 bodyweight sets.

That prob wont change if im honest lol.

Also, i can feel them used loads on tricep cable pushdowns.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kgb said:


> 500mg of test a day?


OOPS!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> *Why did l start singing "teardrops in my eyes" when l read that ?*
> 
> *Oh yeah thats it Womack and Womack * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> ...


hahaha:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day 1*  

Only decided i was doing this a few hours ago so:

Trained hard this morning and have eaten the usual throughout the day.

Dinner was cod and chips at The Ship Inn as we were in town getting some clothes.

No more of that for the next 3 weeks.

Just done 40 mins interval training with sprints then fast walk every 5 mins.

Sweaty as now and i swear the central heating is on max!!!

If im lucky, the mrs will let me do some more cardio when all the family have gone to bed!!


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

You have done good work bro on your body when I look at your first photos in your journal, I do note though that there is less hair on you now  Been hammering those 19 nors ay  Keep going hard dude, only live once :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> You have done good work bro on your body when I look at your first photos in your journal, I do note though that there is less hair on you now  Been hammering those 19 nors ay  Keep going hard dude, only live once :thumbup1:


Na mate, my hair doesnt go anywhere. I just wanted to look like a hardman (im a softy but like to pretend)

Tell you what. I wont shave it for 3 weeks whilst im doing the cut and ill show you.

Mrs wants a bit back anyway, so its back to military style i think.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

You should be able to get some sort of abs out in 3 weeks but, you should drop about 6lbs in week one from water retention etc then a further 2-3lbs after that with no probs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DB said:


> You should be able to get some sort of abs out in 3 weeks but, you should drop about 6lbs in week one from water retention etc then a further 2-3lbs after that with no probs


yeah, pretty confident ill do it mate.

Any additional tips in the final week. Just for that first showing and "in your face" comments to him.

Then i can tell him to stop buying more expensive protein every month and f.ucking ab books!!!


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

You are lucky I had dreads for about 15 years but not any more :crying:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> You are lucky I had dreads for about 15 years but not any more :crying:


Thats prob for the best if we are honest mate lol :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol your funny man, all i can say


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you are not tensing abs in that pic, so will have to take same pic.

as i have very very faint abs realxed but are out quite well now after 3 weeks diet, i think if you have had them tense in that pic you will have an outline there

should proov him wrong mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you are not tensing abs in that pic, so will have to take same pic.
> 
> as i have very very faint abs realxed but are out quite well now after 3 weeks diet, i think if you have had them tense in that pic you will have an outline there
> 
> should proov him wrong mate


They were tense mate, but were stretched as i was arched back a bit.

and it was shocking light, blah blah blah.

Stop spoiling my shock tactics!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol your funny man, all i can say


Explain yourself my bitch!!


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodluck matey  . Your posts always make me chuckle, your a funny man! :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Speci said:


> Goodluck matey  . Your posts always make me chuckle, your a funny man! :thumb:


Thanks pal!! Really put a smile on my face. Reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Current ab pic:










Just realised how gay this all is, but im going to do it anyway as ive started and got my mind set!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*DAY 2*  

6.55am

Wake up, and straight out the door. Trying to catch my breath as im typing.

The air was so cold and i was playing dodge the smashed pumpkins all the way around the village. Is it some sort of tradition to smash pumpkins or something.

We just used to chuck eggs at everyone!

Shake time!

:beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch time cardio done.

Calves and shins were killing!!!

Thinks it's cos i did it this morning. Having trouble walking at the end. Only thing holding me back cos i could easily keep going for longer if the pain didnt cripple me!

Breathing is fine and had a couple of uphill sprints too.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

you'll have abs coming through no probs bud if you stick to the diet / training.

Dont look that far from it already, certainly a lot closer than I am


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my morning and evening route in my village:










This is my lunchtime route at work:










I realise this means nothing to anyone but me, but nevermind!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CJones said:


> you'll have abs coming through no probs bud if you stick to the diet / training.
> 
> Dont look that far from it already, certainly a lot closer than I am


Yes mate, i know this and you know this, but convincing my dad is going to need me to actually do it! Then he can stop telling me what he has read in Mens Health!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what is this abs journal ?

just diet and do your cardio you will have them soon no probs but then to have it clear crystal diet will need proper tweaking every little bits counts


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sizar said:


> what is this abs journal ?
> 
> just diet and do your cardio you will have them soon no probs but then to have it clear crystal diet will need proper tweaking every little bits counts


yep. Just wanted to do it to keep me motivated. All about proving a point to my dad. And this will keep me on track.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

is that the most recent pic?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> is that the most recent pic?


The one above is mate yes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

so its 3 weeks from now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I told him that it as all about cardio frequency and diet. Simple.
> 
> Dropping test dose to *500mg per week*,
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Yep, cardio and diet.

Nah, i recon you'll have a good crack at it pal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yep, cardio and diet.
> 
> Nah, i recon you'll have a good crack at it pal.


lol. well and that. to be fair, he was comparing me to someone who does 2ml deca every other day!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> so its 3 weeks from now?


yes mate, day 2 today.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got back from pm cardio with aa_sexy.

Todays summary:

3 cardio sessions done

1 weight session done

All meals consumed at proper times

Role on day 3!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day 3*  

Wake: 6.00am

Cardio done: 20mins

Warm out there this morning!!

Starting work at 7.00am as we have lots to do, hense the early start!

Shake: 40g protein, 50g oats, 5g glutamine

Current Weight: 92kg

Next hour: about 1 litre of water. Thirsty as...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch time cardio done.

30 mins interval.

Feeling so hungry today. Think the early start has made this happen as 1st meal was an hour earlier than usual.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

what do you work as mate?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate i have been ill for 2 days and couldnt keep food down , i had vens in my legs popping out from all the stress being sick , way forward? lmao


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D92 said:


> what do you work as mate?


Im lab manager of a soil testing company. Just did my walk on lunch break (fortunatly, lunch break can be anytime and when i want/how long i want it too be). My boss dont ever get involved unless things arnt happening fast enough/there is a problem which is awesome.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> mate i have been ill for 2 days and couldnt keep food down , i had vens in my legs popping out from all the stress being sick , way forward? lmao


Ok, so get sick and get vains!! sorted!!!! :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Evening cardio done.

Went for low intensity to let my calves recover a bit. They are killing!!

Todays summary:

3 cardio sessions complete

2 interval

1 low intensity

1 weights session.

All meals eaten (was very hungry today, but didn't cheat).

7.00am start for work tomorrow, so 6.00am cardio again. Going to be like this for a month (prob even more) with all the work we are getting at the mo. Can't complain. Like being busy and it means a fat xmas BONUS!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day4*  

Really didn't want to get up this morning!!!

Thought for one second, "shall i miss today". And then made sure i jumped up that instant for my first thing poo!

Not going to lie. this is hard work. The long shifts at work and 3x cardio + 1.5 hour gym session is meaning no free time (only free time is from about 10.30pm till sleep).

Thankfull aa_sexy is cooking all my food at this time when im at the gym sothats an hour saved. Couldn't do it without her.

It's going to be worth it though when i shock my dads face in 2.5 weeks time.

Shake time!

:rockon:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

looks interesting, best of luck with this


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Tbh i think you could get away with skipping the lunch time cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D92 said:


> Tbh i think you could get away with skipping the lunch time cardio.


So do i lol. But im still going to do it  !!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

when you say intervals, how are you breaking them down?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> when you say intervals, how are you breaking them down?


It's working out at the mo (whilst i get fitness up) about 300m running then 100m walking repeat.

The sprints are about 100m also.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

sounds good, so how many sprints are you covering in the 30 min period?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch time cardio done.

Tucking into my 250g fajita chicken, apple and 30g nuts that i have been craving since my last meal at 10am!!!

Feeliong a little tired at the mo (but think that is 2 hours of motorway driving this morning to pick up soil samples).

Going to have another coffee i think.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> sounds good, so how many sprints are you covering in the 30 min period?


At the mo, only two at the end of each session, which really kills you after everything that has come bofore them.

I'll add in more when i think i can do it without crippling me!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You're going hardcore mate.

I've started doing a 40 minute run 3 times a week as well as 3 20 minute runs after each of my weights sessions and am starting to see the results after a few weeks. Abs are coming through for me so you should have no problems with what you're doing.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You're going hardcore mate.
> 
> I've started doing a 40 minute run 3 times a week as well as 3 20 minute runs after each of my weights sessions and am starting to see the results after a few weeks. Abs are coming through for me so you should have no problems with what you're doing.


Here's hoping! Hate being proved wrong!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Evening cardio done!

Hunger is really bad at the mo. Going to get some sugar free redbull tomorrow for the fizzyness and caffeine to fill me out between meals.

Very weak at the mo. Arms are getting really vainy already though. Mrs thinks my abs are popping loads without me even asking (but she would say that lol)

Day summary:

3 sessions cardio done.

All meals consumed with no cheats (brother had coffee cake at lunch the bastard, its my fav).

Super hungry so am going to sleep to stop it! Roll on 6.00am!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff, time to prove the old man wrong


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, time to prove the old man wrong


I cant stop thinking about food :cursing: .

Still getting about 2500-2800 kcals.

Rumble rumble rumble all day long. lol.

Looking forward to this weekend (going topgear live and MPH car show)

Going to have a couple of cheat meals too.

:rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day 5*  

AM cardio done.

Don't really remember going round most of the way! lol

Had to do low intensity again because of my shins and calves cramping almost instantly!

This is myfavourite time of the day because between nowand 9.00am, i am not hungry :thumb: .

Current weight: 90kg

Shake time!

:rockon:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What do you reckong your final weight will be mate?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how you combating muscle loss mate? you think the gear will be enough?

i started at 224lbs and started cutting on 3400kcals, just adjust them when fat loss stalls, down to 3000kcals now with cardio 2 times per day most days, unless uni in the way.

so just thinking to drop to kcals fast may be detrimental to lbm, also are you using bcaa i feel much better once i added them in , around 20g ed.

what weight you start at? i couldnt tell you what i weigh now i dont look as it messes with my head lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> how you combating muscle loss mate? you think the gear will be enough?
> 
> i started at 224lbs and started cutting on 3400kcals, just adjust them when fat loss stalls, down to 3000kcals now with cardio 2 times per day most days, unless uni in the way.
> 
> ...


Im not going to lose much muscle mass in 3 weeks am i? Any i do will bounce back pretty fast when i lean bulk again (plus more gear).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> What do you reckong your final weight will be mate?


Prob about 87kg i think. Weight will stop dropping fast as of now i think.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch time cardio done too.

Forgot to write due to the excitement in other areas of the board!

Felt drunk for the last quarter of it. really dizzy!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im not going to lose much muscle mass in 3 weeks am i? Any i do will bounce back pretty fast when i lean bulk again (plus more gear).


yeah good point keep forgetting your only cutting for 3 weeks, lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah good point keep forgetting your only cutting for 3 weeks, lol.


I dont really need to cut tbh. just want to prove this to my dad then he can shut the hell up!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

what do you think you wil get bf% down to roughly? hard to tell of tell what you are now from one pic but am i close at around 14-15% guess.

hiting it hard i think you could get to 12 ish % suppose you may not need it that low even depending on where you hold fat, its lower back / love hndles for me, very little on legs


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I notice you are doing a lot of cardio and using ECA stack. Have you thought about trying clen? It's an anticatabolic so will help prevent muscle loss, helps open airways too for 'easier' cardio.

IMO you're doing too much cardio, drop 250kcals off your diet instead of one of the three sessions and you'll still lose at same rate. What diet are you doing as I don't see it mentioned anywhere?

PS it's bad form to beat your dad, think of all the times he let you win when younger:lol:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

when u updating ab pics?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> what do you think you wil get bf% down to roughly? hard to tell of tell what you are now from one pic but am i close at around 14-15% guess.
> 
> hiting it hard i think you could get to 12 ish % suppose you may not need it that low even depending on where you hold fat, its lower back / love hndles for me, very little on legs


the gold standard electro bf% put me at 12% in the gym.

I think 10% would be good!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> when u updating ab pics?


At the end mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BillC said:


> I notice you are doing a lot of cardio and using ECA stack. Have you thought about trying clen? It's an anticatabolic so will help prevent muscle loss, helps open airways too for 'easier' cardio.
> 
> IMO you're doing too much cardio, drop 250kcals off your diet instead of one of the three sessions and you'll still lose at same rate. What diet are you doing as I don't see it mentioned anywhere?
> 
> PS it's bad form to beat your dad, think of all the times he let you win when younger:lol:


Used clen before and loved it. only didnt get any more to keep the mrs from moaning that i spend too much on gear. And this was a spare of the moment thing!!!!!

thought i posted diet, oops.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Diet is:

Wake: pint of water ECA

8.00am: 30g pro 50g oats shake. 5g glutamine

9.00am: Banana and pint of water

10.00am: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

12.30pm: 250g chicken with peppers, banana, 30g nuts

3.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

5.30pm: 5 - 6 snotty eggs with 3 slices of bread as soldiers (mmmm!!)

ECA

7 - 7.30pm: Train

9.00pm: 30g pro, 50g simple carbs, 5g glutaimine

Cardio (45min low intensity)

10.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

I seriously cant drop more food (well i could, but i would rather have the extra 250kcals and do the cardio). Such bad food cravings all day!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> Do you not find the ECA crushes your appetite? Mines none existent when i use it, although its not great naturally anyway.


Id imagine it would be worse without it!!!!

So glad its there!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> the gold standard electro bf% put me at 12% in the gym.
> 
> I think 10% would be good!


really, i had mine guessed at 12-15and 20% lol and i had abs visable ish , also they put my mate at 17% when he was closer to 9-10% but if you stick by the same method it will be good to judge the progress off


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done. Hot tonight and today.

Day summary:

2 low intensity cardio sessions done

1 HIIT cardio session done

All meals consumed at correct times.

Extra coffee today lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> really, i had mine guessed at 12-15and 20% lol and i had abs visable ish , also they put my mate at 17% when he was closer to 9-10% but if you stick by the same method it will be good to judge the progress off


Put it this way, across my delts and upper chest there are always visible vains at the mo (even bigger pumped which is apparently discusting).

I phone pics are sh.it tbh. Dont show any detail!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds a good experiment. like to see how it urns out


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you may just hold your fat on your mid section, but hard to tell properly without legs back, etc etc .

hows it dropping? you drpped the water yet, i noticed marked inprovment after week 1 with water dropped


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Warren, little taster pics attached. just took these. Think im a little leaner than you.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

like i said you must just hold it on you abs, also i think i could hit 8% and still not have lots of veins lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> like i said you must just hold it on you abs, also i think i could hit 8% and still not have lots of veins lol


Yep, mainly abs and lower chest.

Chest is pretty square now. think the abs will really start showing in the last week (im hoping they are anyway. be a let down if they dont!!)


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Diet is:
> 
> Wake: pint of water ECA
> 
> ...


Someone likes Peppers! How many carbs are you getting from the peppers or are you just using them as a source of fiber and veg? Then having carbs POST-Cardio?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

like i sad its back fat for me lol look at my avi that is before i started cutting and can see the main bulk of the fat, legs are usually quite lean and vascular...

however veins on upper body dont come out, i can see them all just not feel them, except neck lol they pop like fvck


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Derogatory said:


> Someone likes Peppers! How many carbs are you getting from the peppers or are you just using them as a source of fiber and veg? Then having carbs POST-Cardio?


not a lot of carbs in peppers lol. Mainly for taste tbh mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> like i sad its back fat for me lol look at my avi that is before i started cutting and can see the main bulk of the fat, legs are usually quite lean and vascular...
> 
> however veins on upper body dont come out, i can see them all just not feel them, except neck lol they pop like fvck


About 4 months ago, the only vain i had was the one that run up my coc.k lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> mate if you got down to 8% you will be very lean all over and definitely be pretty vascular! this just reminded me... has anyone ever seen the product description for superpump... "roadmap vascularity" :lol:
> 
> powerhouse do you use adex on cycle? i just started using it almost 2 weeks ago and lost a good few pounds in water, love the stuff. that's only .5mg e3d aswell.
> 
> since i am drier i look much leaner


no mate, got letro on order (my fav ai) but the source is a f.ucking let down.

i dont seem to hold much water under my skin tbh. never have (even on 1.6g test).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> About 4 months ago, the only vain i had was the one that run up my coc.k lol


lol, ill take your word on that one mate the arms are enough for the veins lol



ruaidhri said:


> mate if you got down to 8% you will be very lean all over and definitely be pretty vascular! this just reminded me... has anyone ever seen the product description for superpump... "roadmap vascularity" :lol:
> 
> powerhouse do you use adex on cycle? i just started using it almost 2 weeks ago and lost a good few pounds in water, love the stuff. that's only .5mg e3d aswell.
> 
> since i am drier i look much leaner


hopefully but so fat got veins on the quads but not the biceps pretty backward lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Only just seen this, you have some monstrous legs squire.

Does your dad know what you're taking? good luck

p.s nice vasc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> Only just seen this, *you have some monstrous legs squire.*
> 
> Does your dad know what you're taking? good luck
> 
> p.s nice vasc.


dont take this **** you c.unt lol. Im working on them!!

Yeah, but i seriously feel i could do it without (but he never said i couldnt lol)

i cut pretty low before a holiday just over a year ago (abs just visible, full seperation). wasnt using any gear then ever. Just get my head down with cardio, dont miss any even when you really want to. and dont give in to cravings.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> cool. what's better about letro, in your opinion, than adex? aromasin i've heard is excellent but my source didn't have this..
> 
> i'm on my first injectable cycle 10 weeks test 500mg pw, and i was holding sh1ltoads of water! since taking adex my weight is down about 5lbs
> 
> possibly because i came right off the back of a winny only cycle, this test hasn't been as good as i expected. i'm 6 weeks through and not gained much strength so considering adding in tren 75mg eod for last few weeks. do you like tren? my other option would be high dose var but probs not a good idea since i'm on roaccutane


mate. im not that good on gear advice, still a noob myself. But tbh, looks like your overcomplicating it. Just use test, tren if you want (i wont again. just used it and would rather just stick with test now tbh. Cheaper and more simple.

Tried aromasin. Still got gyno even on a high dose.

With letro. i blast 2.5mg per day and rid any gyno flare ups in about a week, then just have one every 3 days.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> yeah well my intention was to just run test only! but halfway through my cycle and i am really disappointed, i got better gains on 50mg winny ed. so i think i will go with the tren, not looking forward to the sides though!
> 
> *cheers and sorry for kinda jacking your journal*


no probs, i welcome it :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how the cut been over the week end?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> how the cut been over the week end?


lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day6*  

Morning cardio done.

Chest, shoulders and tri's session in the gym......then the weekend started lol.

Went to London for my bday weekend gift, which was top gear live and MPH car show. Was awesome and was friends so thought i would ignore the mini cut for the weekend.

Huge KFC at about 5.00pm and then pizza hut at 11.00pm :nono:

Id like to say that is where the s.hit stops but...

 *Day7* 

Started the day with a coffee and an ECA.

Got the Earls Court at 11.00am and had KFC (another huge portion which was about 2 meals, oops).

Loved the show. Awesome cars

About 9.00pm had all you can eat chinese, with 3 plate fulls and two trips to the desert station.

Watched jackass 3d (so funny) and then ate some left over pizza when i got tot he hotel.

No weights done.

Cardio was walking around the show for about 6 hours.

 *Day8*  

Started the day with a bacon baguette and a sugary hot chocolate.

At 4.00pm i had home made fish and chips (oven chips).

About 30mins ago i had macdonalds. 2 hams, chips and smarties mcflurry.

No cardio done. :cursing:

Basically i have had a break this weekend as i was out with friends and wanted to just enjoy the weekend as it isnt something you can do very often and was a birthday treat.

All back to normal tomorrow though with 6.00am cardio start!

:rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam mate that is alot of junk. my body would be feeling terrible lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate i did this about 2 weeks ago and the week after results were even better , think itwas due to metabolism being kicked up a notch , either that or me working extra hard due to feeling guilty lol

you will find good results this week i think


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> dam mate that is alot of junk. my body would be feeling terrible lol


I think all the walking just got me so hungry lol.

After i ate my whole KFC meal, i just wanted another one. Normally i wouldnt, but i just though fuc.k it. Only one weekend. So i ordered 3 portions of corn on the cob as well lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> mate i did this about 2 weeks ago and the week after results were even better , think itwas due to metabolism being kicked up a notch , either that or me working extra hard due to feeling guilty lol
> 
> you will find good results this week i think


Yeah, it's bad, but im only human. And cant expect to be all boring when im out with friends on an awesome weekend.

But i know i will keep losing, so just a minor set back (its more like a waste of a couple of days tbh).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day9*  

Morning cardio done.

Stuggling this morning after a hectic weekend.

Looking forward to just get backm into the normal routine.

Back tonight at gym too which means deads!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch cardio done.

Anyone care to tell my why todays cardio has been very easy so far?

Is it becuase all the carbs and cals from the weekend are giving me energy and flooded my muscles with glycogen?

Last friday, 3/4 of the way through i was struggling and dizzy and tired. Today, i could have easily kept going!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> dam mate that is alot of junk. my body would be feeling terrible lol


 Tell me about it, on Sat night i had 3/4 of a medium dominos and 5 small bottles of beer. I was so ill i barely could sleep more than 3 hours i then took my fat ass to the gym and did an hour of cardio until i puked, managed to sleep nicely after that


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Tell me about it, on Sat night i had 3/4 of a medium dominos and 5 small bottles of beer. I was so ill i barely could sleep more than 3 hours i then took my fat ass to the gym and did an hour of cardio until i puked, managed to sleep nicely after that


the trick to eat sh1t consistently mon-sun, almost religiously, then theres no feeling bloated and crap:thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Powerhouse

have you got some abs outline coming out yet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> Powerhouse
> 
> have you got some abs outline coming out yet?


Yes mate, first pic is now and second is how it was 1 week ago:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

exellent progress,are you left handed?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin in good shape there mate!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

well done mate, you haven't lost any muscle

how long untill you dad come back?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thats a good change there mate, keep at it, no more junk sh1t if you want to win this, not enough time 

PS

Close your mouth in pics, you look like a mong


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Thats a good change there mate, keep at it, no more junk sh1t if you want to win this, not enough time
> 
> PS
> 
> *Close your mouth in pics, you look like a mong*


*yeah i know lol*. Back and my hams have grown too:










We have been over the pants in another thread too thanks lol!

No more binges. Was just a weekend thing that unfortunatly fell between the experiment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> exellent progress,are you left handed?


haha, no you bell. Just the way the coc.k bent from running lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate, first pic is now and second is how it was 1 week ago:


didnt the first pic go up in another of your journals about 6-8weeks ago when people were commenting on the wheelbarrow etc?

definate change which is good but ive seen the first pic longer than 1 week ago:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Good changes

Re the binge, sh1t happens, and I am a fine one to talk - in my first two seasons prep I only really dieted 4.5-5 days out of 7, stuffing my face like a fat cvnt the rest of the time :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> didnt the first pic go up in another of your journals about 6-8weeks ago when people were commenting on the wheelbarrow etc?
> 
> definate change which is good but ive seen the first pic longer than 1 week ago:thumbup1:


yes mate, the wheel burrow one is from 6 weeks ago, but i was the same condition as that before the diet (going to have to take my word for that im afraid).

Hopefully the pics 2 weeks time show how fast i can loose fat and you will believe me :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Good changes
> 
> Re the binge, sh1t happens, and I am a fine one to talk - in my first two seasons prep I only really dieted 4.5-5 days out of 7, stuffing my face like a fat cvnt the rest of the time :lol:


The guys at work eat so much crap too. Dont phase me normally as im always full, but when you get that grumbly stomach...you just want the sh.it they have :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes mate, the wheel burrow one is from 6 weeks ago, but i was the same condition as that before the diet (going to have to take my word for that im afraid).
> 
> Hopefully the pics 2 weeks time show how fast i can loose fat and you will believe me :beer:


im only winding you up. def change. keep at it:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, no you bell. Just the way the coc.k bent from running lol.


 :lol: good progress mate im doing the sprint stuff at mo too,

cant eat all that gerub tho lol,my tiny tummys full after

half a tub of cot cheeze pml.but well done.

o ye your a simela shape too rs i recon, maybe slightly bigger tho:whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> :lol: good progress mate im doing the sprint stuff at mo too,
> 
> cant eat all that gerub tho lol,my tiny tummys full after
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what i thought??

And after only 2 years as well:confused1:

How does that work rs007???

lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done!!

Day summary:

3 cardio sessions

All meals consumed

Weight session done (1 hour 20mins + night cardio immediatly after)

BACK ON TRACK!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day10*  

Morning cardio done!

And thank f.uck its over.

Was freezing cold and there was this horrible wind with drizzle just hitting my face the whole time :cursing: .

Body warmed up pretty quick but my face is still stinging now!!

Oh well. All for a good cause!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent transformation so far mate.

Very obvious changes. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you mate, it's getting harder now.

Pretty confident i can pull it off though. Full ab out line when tense already and i have 12 days to go. Would like to get the level of abs when not tense to really show my dad, but not sure 12 days will be enough time.

Will still try my hardest!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Are you going to lean bulk after this


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Are you going to lean bulk after this


yes mate, the day after my dad is back from hols lol!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate, first pic is now and second is how it was 1 week ago:


Mate, I'm very impressed with the results so far.

Bloody good work :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CJones said:


> Mate, I'm very impressed with the results so far.
> 
> Bloody good work :beer:


Hopefully only going to get better too mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch cardio done (bit late!)

I'm finding the periods in between the high intensity intervals are allowing me to recover a lot fast. Breathing goes back to normal pretty fast and lactic acid fades fast. Getting better i think!! :bounce:

:rockon:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not sure if you can but try taking your heart rate, jut after the end of your last sprint.. and then again 30-60 sec later. you should see i getting lower each session as you get fitter.. not to do with fat but nice feeling that fitness is better.

whats your macros like? im at around 350 p 180 f less than 5 c, and coming off fast..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> not sure if you can but try taking your heart rate, jut after the end of your last sprint.. and then again 30-60 sec later. you should see i getting lower each session as you get fitter.. not to do with fat but nice feeling that fitness is better.
> 
> whats your macros like? im at around 350 p 180 f less than 5 c, and coming off fast..


About the same protein, but about 200 fat and 150g carbs. Was 200 carbs last week, but lowered by 50 this week and will go to 100g next week.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> dont take this **** you c.unt lol. Im working on them!!
> 
> Yeah, but i seriously feel i could do it without (but he never said i couldnt lol)


Only just come back to this, i wasn't taking the p1ss!!! They seriously look like decent legs! (spose that is coming from someone who might aswell have no legs at all).

Good progress fella keep it up


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> Only just come back to this, i wasn't taking the p1ss!!! They seriously look like decent legs! (spose that is coming from someone who might aswell have no legs at all).
> 
> Good progress fella keep it up


guys were saying before that my upper body was far more developed. I feel i have added some mass now by just quiting squats that i really dont get on with and working on heavy lunges. They foooooking kill if you do them right!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

impressive changes mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DB said:


> impressive changes mate


Thanks mate, getting to that point now where i can tell the difference on a daily basis. Cant wait for day 22!!!!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

are you an ecto then?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> About the same protein, but about 200 fat and 150g carbs. Was 200 carbs last week, but lowered by 50 this week and will go to 100g next week.


ah right i thought you said you were on around 2500kcals? did you change this? you not fancy keto 3 weeks?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ah right i thought you said you were on around 2500kcals? did you change this? you not fancy keto 3 weeks?


If i felt i needed to then i would mate. But it's just falling off!

I expect when it gets really low, that might be another weapon.

But not for this mini cut.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> are you an ecto then?


Yes mate, 10 stone 2 years ago almost to the day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

Day summary:

3 cardio sessions

1 weights session (1h 20min)

All meals consumed.

Going to sleep now as i am so hungry and i know sleeping will stop that!

Got beenie hat and gloves for the morning now its getting stupid cold!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day11*  

No morning cardio today.

Had to be in work even earlier and there just wasn't time.

(would have been but i was up until 12.00pm playing new COD and meant i only had 6 hours sleep before getting up and leaving).

Had my supps and protein though and ill do a harder lunch time cardio when im back from site.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

You're an ecto too and started off at 10 stone as well

Is the new COD good I haven't started it yet as I'm still all over halo reach


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> You're an ecto too and started off at 10 stone as well
> 
> Is the new COD good I haven't started it yet as I'm still all over halo reach


Most are saying they didnt like it at first but then really got into it after buying (COD money) your upgrades.

I liked it from the start!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking quality mate, amazingly quick progress when the water drops off at the start.

Shouldnt you be starting a new journal around about now though?? :thumb: (that smiley means that im not beinf off with you so you dont have to be a little b1tch to me HAHA jk mate)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Looking quality mate, amazingly quick progress when the water drops off at the start.
> 
> Shouldnt you be starting a new journal around about now though?? :thumb: (that smiley means that im not beinf off with you so you dont have to be a little b1tch to me HAHA jk mate)


CUN.T!! :cursing:

Lunch cardio done.

Ran even more today as i missed this morning. Really hungry with the loss of the 50g carbs!

Going to be even harder next week with another drop of 50g.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> CUN.T!! :cursing:
> 
> Lunch cardio done.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, not long untill the cut is over mate, should be a piece of p1ss for 3 weeks....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

so you got 10 days left exactly? or did he leave later than the day 7? im dying to get weighed and take pics, have to stop myself every day lol,


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

11 days mate. Been talking to rs007 and he says this mini cut is actually the most perfect thing i could have done (which i obv know :whistling: ) as i can rebound from it and after the rebound effects wear off, ill be ready for a comp cut.

Didn't think i was ready for that. Not expecting to be the biggest, but i think its a good idea to just do the comp, for the knowledge it will bring with competing and just general gains/dieting.

:rockon:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 11 days mate. Been talking to rs007 and he says this mini cut is actually the most perfect thing i could have done (which i obv know :whistling: ) as i can rebound from it and after the rebound effects wear off, ill be ready for a comp cut.
> 
> Didn't think i was ready for that. Not expecting to be the biggest, but i think its a good idea to just do the comp, for the knowledge it will bring with competing and just general gains/dieting.
> 
> :rockon:


I think you will surprise yourself with how well you dom, you have some great size on you, i wish i was at the same point as you!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I think you will surprise yourself with how well you dom, you have some great size on you, i wish i was at the same point as you!


Thank you very much mate. Means so much to me (as gay as that sounds). This is what i love doing. Not just do it because i enjoy it...i LOVE IT. And want it so bad. I think thats why i am able to keep doing these workouts and training and cardio 3 times a day. The second that little voice even suggests "it will be ok to miss on cardio session", i jump up angry at myself for being weak.

:cursing: :cursing:IM GOING TO DO THIS! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good stuff, just keep them days in your head and push it even more, ill help---YOU ONLY HAVE 11 DAYS LEFT lol, hope this helped.#

the rebound is the only reason i am dieting matey, obv not to get my top off... i know im a geordie but we dont all take our tops off in winter however i do agree 2nd layer and coats are gay hahah


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thank you very much mate. Means so much to me (as gay as that sounds). This is what i love doing. Not just do it because i enjoy it...i LOVE IT. And want it so bad. I think thats why i am able to keep doing these workouts and training and cardio 3 times a day. The second that little voice even suggests "it will be ok to miss on cardio session", i jump up angry at myself for being week.
> 
> :cursing: :cursing:IM GOING TO DO THIS! :cursing: :cursing:


I helps having a missus that supports you which you seem to have. Glad to see that calves seem to have come on a little too. Before your legs resembled nik-naks haha but much improved.

you know what needs to be done so just do it, simple. Good luck. I expect 5 new journals for the run up to the competition lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I helps having a missus that supports you which you seem to have. Glad to see that calves seem to have come on a little too. Before your legs resembled nik-naks haha but much improved.
> 
> you know what needs to be done so just do it, simple. Good luck. I expect 5 new journals for the run up to the competition lol.


lol, yeah. One on diet. one specifically for weight gain, then one for the initial cut..........


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I know im going to get stick for this but i dont care. I never ever cry...EVER. But i just did like a little girl.

For 2 years now, all i have wanted is to hear comments like what kieren above said on the previous page. And rs007 saying he thinks i could def be able to compete without looking out of place in april.

Think it just hit me what i have achieved and what im going to go on to achieve. I hope/will make it bright.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I know im going to get stick for this but i dont care. I never ever cry...EVER. But i just did like a little girl.
> 
> For 2 years now, all i have wanted is to hear comments like what kieren above said on the previous page. And rs007 saying he thinks i could def be able to compete without looking out of place in april.
> 
> Think it just hit me what i have achieved and what im going to go on to achieve. I hope/will make it bright.


WOO HOOO, i feel like the big black guy on the longest yeard cheering "i made him cry, i made him cry" LOL!!!

Get and eat some food or do some cardio you big jessie. lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> WOO HOOO, i feel like the big black guy on the longest yeard cheering "i made him cry, i made him cry" LOL!!!
> 
> Get and eat some food or do some cardio you big jessie. lol


lol, i cant explain it. You know when you want something so bad and then you see glimpses that you are getting there. Slowly but surely, you are getting there...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i cant explain it. You know when you want something so bad and then you see glimpses that you are getting there. Slowly but surely, you are getting there...


You look utter sh1t though mate!

(use that as motivation like in the film water boy :thumb: )

Just kidding, i know what you mean. I am years away from competing and it sucks but im doing what i can to get there. You will do well in this sport with that dedication i reckon.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

No chance of walking after my leg and calve workout!

Walked as fast as i could the whole way round though. Serious sweat on even in this cold weather.

*Day summary:*

2 cardio session (one was HIIT)

1 weight session (1h 20mins)

All meals consumed.

On to the next day!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Night cardio done.
> 
> No chance of walking after my leg and calve workout!
> 
> ...


 Solid work bro.No wonder your coming in so quick :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> Solid work bro.No wonder your coming in so quick :thumbup1:


yeah, got a real drive at the mo.

aa_sexy: "what you want for xmas"

me: "new training belt and 4 tubs of whey" lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Picture update on sat if your interested?


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Havent really commented, but h7ave been viewing alot. Top work mate. Looking V good in pictures, and very good difference from before to after.

Will be going on a cut of my own in 8-10 weeks. Cant stop bulking!

Keep up th7e good work, and keep the pics coming!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

krave said:


> Havent really commented, but h7ave been viewing alot. Top work mate. Looking V good in pictures, and very good difference from before to after.
> 
> Will be going on a cut of my own in 8-10 weeks. Cant stop bulking!
> 
> Keep up th7e good work, and keep the pics coming!


I was also in "perma bulk mode" for fear of looking small.

But if the muscle is there, the realistically (by the tape measure) you are not really going to get smaller.

Tbh,in the last week. all the boys in the gym have been asking me what my new cycle is.

When i told them i more than halved my dose of test and just upped cardio to 3 times a day, they all called bulls.hit. F.uck em lol.

:rockon:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Picture update on sat if your interested?


part of me thinks yea get pics up ... other is thinking would be cool and bigger WOW factor to see final result

in a total non-homoerotc way lol

do you usually do 3 cardio ed? guess thats where ill have to go next lol when i need to bump it up thank fvck im loosing ok atm


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> part of me thinks yea get pics up ... other is thinking would be cool and bigger WOW factor to see final result
> 
> in a total non-homoerotc way lol
> 
> do you usually do 3 cardio ed? guess thats where ill have to go next lol when i need to bump it up thank fvck im loosing ok atm


Nomate, was doing 1 session every other day. But for the 3 week cut its been 3 sessions a day and 1 weight session (3 on,1 off).

My goal is to lose it much faster than you though, so dont think you will need to do 3 a day.

I cant tell you how boring it gets lol. My mind has switched of to it now. Kind of like white noise!!

And i will do the pics. Think the week by week thing is better motivation for me. End result will hopefully be just as dramatic!


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

What is your cycle atm mate? How long on, left?

Im currently on 750mgs Test E Pw, 12 weeks in I think, 8 or so left.

You going to continue bulking after the cut?


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Also think week by week pics is good, to look back at and judge with.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

krave said:


> What is your cycle atm mate? How long on, left?
> 
> Im currently on 750mgs Test E Pw, 12 weeks in I think, 8 or so left.
> 
> You going to continue bulking after the cut?


500mg test e per week mate.

Will rebound after cut, but try to keep fat gain minimal, judging as i go what needs adjusting.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Nomate, was doing 1 session every other day. But for the 3 week cut its been 3 sessions a day and 1 weight session (3 on,1 off).
> 
> My goal is to lose it much faster than you though, so dont think you will need to do 3 a day.
> 
> ...


yeah mate, im looking to loose ALOT slower.. i obv understand why you are doing it... but im looking to drop slower to hold as much muscle as possible

however in the future, i think lean bulking untill gains start to platue and then a 3 week drastic cut to boost gains again will be on the table as i like the thinking behind it.

i have done it like you in the past but was natty at time and knew little, lost around 1st in a mnth got abs got etc from being a fatty for a hol, but just lost too much ....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> did you consider clen/t3/otc fatburners and any other commonly used aas in a cut such as winny, mast etc?
> 
> when i cut start of 2011 i can't decide if i want to do it natty, on a normal cycle, or on a cycle with cutting drugs specifically designed for a cut. lol. i'm already pretty lean so think i could get down to single figures (top end) with 4-6 weeks hard dieting. i'm swaying towards doing it natty, then rebounding with a big cycle straight after, and trying to stay very lean off season
> 
> ...


Thanks for the belt rec.

I would have used clen and maybe some winny, but was on lockdown from the mrs from spending any more money on "naughty drugs" lol.

Been using ECA though.

Plus, i feel i could do it this way anyway tbh with hard work. No point putting more drugs in my system if i can do it without them from getting up early for cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day12*  

Morning cardio done.

Wet today. That is all. lol.

I'll do a weight update tomorrow as i forgot this morning.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Going to start loading water today. 8 litres per day, so weight is going to go up.

8 litre until next wed,

6 litres thurs,

4 litres fri,

no water sat (maybe little sips if needed)

no water sun

Might not actually need these methods for my actually bodyfat levels, but will be good practice for later when i compete (got through 2 litres already and its not easy).

Next monday to thursday, i will carb deplete. Then begin loading On friday to sunday with low salt foods and simple carbs on sunday.

Good point? bad points? Suggestions?

Again, the loading is for practice and to see how i react to it.

Also, should i increase sodium levels between now and the carb depletion?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

another journal ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sizar said:


> another journal ?


Yes mate. Thats a total of.....2. 

This is just a separate short experiment though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thank you very much mate. Means so much to me (as gay as that sounds). This is what i love doing. Not just do it because i enjoy it...i LOVE IT. And want it so bad. I think thats why i am able to keep doing these workouts and training and cardio 3 times a day. *The second that little voice even suggests "it will be ok to miss on cardio session",* i jump up angry at myself for being weak.
> 
> :cursing: :cursing:IM GOING TO DO THIS! :cursing: :cursing:


day two? christ i get that on day 1!!!!

i decided that i never want to compete, but yest something changed a tad. i had to weigh up the options:

will i cheat on my diet? YES

will i skip training sessions? YES

will i stay out untill 4am friday and sat nights right up untill the contest? YES

so i retired asap


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate. Thats a total of.....2.
> 
> This is just a separate short experiment though.


sure theres more than 2. Your an attention whore and you know it! lol.

Glad things are going well. When i used water manipulation and a carb up on my first ever cut, the difference was incredible!!

The night before i took my final pics i took a red hot bath loaded with salt crystals which apparantly helps to draw out the last bits of sub-q water through sweating. This is what i read anyway and made my vascularity immense, along with the two glasses of wine


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tbh,in the last week. all the boys in the gym have been asking me what my new cycle is.
> 
> When i told them i more than halved my dose of test and just upped cardio to 3 times a day, they all called bulls.hit. F.uck em lol.
> 
> :rockon:


Unbelivable isn't how some refuse to accept what hard work can do... because if they did it would burst their little bubble.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> day two? christ i get that on day 1!!!!
> 
> i decided that i never want to compete, but yest something changed a tad. i had to weigh up the options:
> 
> ...


Lol, thats fair enough and would never judge anyone for doing that. To most people, the socializing is the most important thing. But i realised that most of these people i meet when im out, are not really my friends.

Friends are like my best man for instance. Lived in scotland for 3 years and still visited me all the time. Now lives in london and comes at least once a month. Thats a friend. Will be forever i think. (have been since we were 12).

And raptor on here.

Strange one as we have only met each other once, but we talk to each other every day nearly.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Unbelivable isn't how some refuse to accept what hard work can do... because if they did it would burst their little bubble.


People hear what they wont though dont they mate. They prob ignored the whole cardio thing as they had already made up their minds what i was doing.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> sure theres more than 2. Your an attention whore and you know it! lol.
> 
> Glad things are going well. When i used water manipulation and a carb up on my first ever cut, the difference was incredible!!
> 
> The night before i took my final pics i took a red hot bath loaded with salt crystals which apparantly helps to draw out the last bits of sub-q water through sweating. This is what i read anyway and made my vascularity immense, along with the two glasses of wine


No mate, it is 2. With a few progress pictures threads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, thats fair enough and would never judge anyone for doing that. To most people, the socializing is the most important thing. But i realised that most of these people i meet when im out, are not really my friends.
> 
> Friends are like my best man for instance. Lived in scotland for 3 years and still visited me all the time. Now lives in london and comes at least once a month. Thats a friend. Will be forever i think. (have been since we were 12).
> 
> ...


a friend of mine will do the british next year and i will train with him, i will carry on my lifestyle and if neare the time i can do myself justice, you never know, but i wont change my lifestyle!! :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> a friend of mine will do the british next year and i will train with him, i will carry on my lifestyle and if neare the time i can do myself justice, you never know, but i wont change my lifestyle!! :thumbup1:


I respect that.

Would you say you dont really want it that much then?

If it happens it happens sort of thing.

Another thing is that i want to stay healthy and dont think drinking lots every weekend will help. Plus it messes up my diet and general motivation + i act a **** + i always think f.uck it when im drunk and spend loads!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I respect that.
> 
> Would you say you dont really want it that much then?
> 
> ...


its just not the be all and end all.

like i said before, those would be the circumstances id compete under, but if it happens it happens. ive got commitments that are more important so if its a case of can i fit it in i may do. i got a knee injury that needs healing so i havnt and wont train legs for a good while yet. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch time cardio done. Getting that drunk feeling again.

Low intensity again as after about 3 steps of running i knew it wasnt possible ffrom yesterdays legs and calve session (went for it).

Through 4 litres of water now.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

so whats the thinking in the water? never looked into it... im guessing its to dry you out amnd remove sub q water?

any idea how it works?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> so whats the thinking in the water? never looked into it... im guessing its to dry you out amnd remove sub q water?
> 
> any idea how it works?


basically, you load up on water now so your body rids it at a faster weight and then when you drop it, your body still looses it at a fast rate, however its only source is sub q water and skin.

Also, loading on sodium now means you need more water (high sodium dropped to lower also causes water loss).

Carb depleting + loading is just to increase glycogen storage on the final day for better shots. When you deplete, your receptors for glycogen become more active, they stay really active for the period you load, the day before and the final day.

(not an expert mate, just been reading up on it today. Sure its actually harder to nail than that though. Another reason why im practicing it now).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

interesting stuff, reps for that.. yeah if your aim is to do a show then defo try it now would be clever idea... whats your height and weight? what you think you would be on stage or aim?

i fancy a show , but only trained with bb in mind for 1 year before that i kickbxed at 168lbs and fvcked around for a bit lol

i need to get posing sorted .. i look smaller doingpics as i just ant pose lol, im taking vds next time i think to show better


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Fair play for learning and putting things into practise when not actually needed.

Saw your other thread yesterday and cant believe the difference from start to 1.5 years, And the last 6 months are excellent mate.

Been with the girl long? Looks a keeper lol.

Good luck with it, sure with the time and dedication your putting it youl be where you want to be one day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

krave said:


> Fair play for learning and putting things into practise when not actually needed.
> 
> Saw your other thread yesterday and cant believe the difference from start to 1.5 years, And the last 6 months are excellent mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeah been with my girl for 4 years (married next may).

Going to be even better by next sunday!

:rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> interesting stuff, reps for that.. yeah if your aim is to do a show then defo try it now would be clever idea... whats your height and weight? what you think you would be on stage or aim?
> 
> i fancy a show , but only trained with bb in mind for 1 year before that i kickbxed at 168lbs and fvcked around for a bit lol
> 
> i need to get posing sorted .. i look smaller doingpics as i just ant pose lol, im taking vds next time i think to show better


My height is 5'9''. Weight is 87kg i think (was 95kg 12 days ago).

I practice posing when there is no one at the gym (i train late at night and early weekends so dont see many. I like it that way as you dont get bothered by anyone).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

so im about 1/2'' taller than you but was sitting at 102kg, and dont look as bg as you look on your pics..i know bf% will be a factor but there wasnt that much in it tbf

the pose you do in your avi i just can not get down. same with the lat spread lol shame as my back has come on strides lucky my back and legs are good as think i look smaller due to my weak areas being very obv ones ie my arms and chest.. any tips on posing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> so im about 1/2'' taller than you but was sitting at 102kg, and dont look as bg as you look on your pics..i know bf% will be a factor but there wasnt that much in it tbf
> 
> the pose you do in your avi i just can not get down. same with the lat spread lol shame as my back has come on strides lucky my back and legs are good as think i look smaller due to my weak areas being very obv ones ie my arms and chest.. any tips on posing


i find i look bigger when i open mor, so for front shots, i push my delts back so my traps crunch together.

For some reason i find i can pull my lats apart quite well.

Think you would be better asking others like rs007 though as i am only going by what i think, which isnt really the point of judging poses lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah cheers bud, the pics i put up on my journal are for comparison only so i hold the same poses, and they make me look smaller, for instance front double bi i tense abs, instead of pushing chest out, as i look to see difference in abs... but i will practice lol, hoping to get back to around 100kg but staying lean from my rebound


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah cheers bud, the pics i put up on my journal are for comparison only so i hold the same poses, and they make me look smaller, for instance front double bi i tense abs, instead of pushing chest out, as i look to see difference in abs... but i will practice lol, hoping to get back to around 100kg but staying lean from my rebound


I dont know what to expect from it. If i can gain 2kg of lean mass, i will be very happy! (thats over 3 months).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah that would be great, id take 2kg but weight should go too 100kg again depending on how hard i diet and low i go. as water and glycogen will be added too, you should get this too if tapering carbs down. obv its not new mass but least my weight will be back o normal lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Going to start loading water today. 8 litres per day, so weight is going to go up.
> 
> 8 litre until next wed,
> 
> ...


2 days without water. let me know how you feel and look after that mate. will be very interested. guna guess flat as a pancake and probs rather ill:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> 2 days without water. let me know how you feel and look after that mate. will be very interested. guna guess flat as a pancake and probs rather ill:lol:


oops, meant low water lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no point in cutting ure water at all. unless ure guna end up sub 8% which in the time frame ure not you wont notice much if any effect IMO.

even pre contest if people cut water its only for 12 hours usually and thats if they do


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> no point in cutting ure water at all. unless ure guna end up sub 8% which in the time frame ure not you wont notice much if any effect IMO.
> 
> even pre contest if people cut water its only for 12 hours usually and thats if they do


Ok, even if there is no point for this time. surely practising methods is a good idea.

It wouldnt be two days either as i will do photos sunday morning.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking forward to these pics buddy. you planning on keeping this bf% ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ok, even if there is no point for this time. surely practising methods is a good idea.
> 
> It wouldnt be two days either as i will do photos sunday morning.


if you could see the results on ure physique then yes but i just dont think you will.

however what do i no, maybe worth a shot


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> if you could see the results on ure physique then yes *but i just dont think you will.*
> 
> however what do i no, maybe worth a shot


i'll hold you too that mate....promise!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> looking forward to these pics buddy. you planning on keeping this bf% ?


No mate, im bound to put on a little fat in the rebound, but i will try and not let it get out of hand. Good thing about getting lean will mean i can see if fat is being added easily. If i see it, i can adjust.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

Damn it's windy today!!! Nearly fell over.

Day Summary:

3 cardio session done

one weights session

7-8 litres of water consumed.

Going great!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i mean withinn 1-2 %, what do you think it will be when done?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Doubt you will listen as your mind seems set.

But water loading is...

1) bad for kidneys

2) will really mess with your mineral balance

3) you will feel messed up while doing it and for a few days after

4) really does very little for your physique


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i mean withinn 1-2 %, what do you think it will be when done?


Well im aiming for around the 8% mark that hilly says i wont get to lol.

Who knows if i can get there. TBH, im not that bothered. I just want to look the best i have ever done when this is through (achieved this already and i want to get better).


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

8% is contest condition mate.

No doubt you will get lean but contest condition?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 8% is contest condition mate.
> 
> No doubt you will get lean but contest condition?


lol, i'll die trying. (well not actually but will make sure i can push it as much as possible, that way i wont feel disappointed whatever the result!)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think you origionally stated the hand calipers said you were 12%, you were probley much higher than that, id say im honestly 13% sub Q NOW, not in first pics, and im alot leaner now than you were in he FIRST pic you put up , the one you said you got read at 12%.

no doubt you will look good ,and may drop to 8% on them callipers but probly way off correct estimate of bf5 , we are all guilty of it ... 1 year ago i started really tryng for bb.. and said i was 15-16% looking at them pics now i was most likley 20+% easy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i think you origionally stated the hand calipers said you were 12%, you were probley much higher than that, id say im honestly 13% sub Q NOW, not in first pics, and im alot leaner now than you were in he FIRST pic you put up , the one you said you got read at 12%.
> 
> no doubt you will look good ,and may drop to 8% on them callipers but probly way off correct estimate of bf5 , we are all guilty of it ... 1 year ago i started really tryng for bb.. and said i was 15-16% looking at them pics now i was most likley 20+% easy


it wasnt hand calipers, it was the gyms gold standard Bio Electrical Impedance test (which isnt perfect, but is better than calipers).

And not to dound rude so dont take it the wrong way, but im to worried about a number. More how the photos and mirror look.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i can post pics if you like of me at around 10% and 8% done by both 9 point caliper test and a 20 thousand pound machine used for the elite athlete sports lab at my university for a guideline if you like mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> i can post pics if you like of me at around 10% and 8% done by both 9 point caliper test and a 20 thousand pound machine used for the elite athlete sports lab at my university for a guideline if you like mate


go on then..you know you want to  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> it wasnt hand calipers, it was the gyms gold standard BioElectrical Impedance test (which isnt perfect, but is better than calipers).
> 
> And not to dound rude so dont take it the wrong way, but im to worried about a number. More how the photos and mirror look.


yeah get you, id be very surprised if the bioelectrical ones are mre accurate than callipers though, and what i mean is you may hit 8% on thoughs but in reality more like 10%...

they had my mate at 17% and he had full abs out and quad seperation, but they get messed up by food and water intake...

understand what you mean about numbers just mean a TRUE 8% is looking like the guys do on stage, and a TRUE 12% was leaner than you were in that pic... guess what im saying is you will do great but dont expect a true 8%


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah get you, id be very surprised if the bioelectrical ones are mre accurate than callipers though, and what i mean is you may hit 8% on thoughs but in reality more like 10%...
> 
> they had my mate at 17% and he had full abs out and quad seperation, but they get messed up by food and water intake...
> 
> understand what you mean about numbers just mean a TRUE 8% is looking like the guys do on stage, and a TRUE 12% was leaner than you were in that pic... guess what im saying is you will do great but dont expect a true 8%


i think its highly unlikely to look stage ready in 3 weeks lol. Just going to do my best and hopefully i will look good :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

all these were done as above so their likely to be off a bit as i dont agree with them would say 1-2% higher on all. just trying to be helpful.

8%



6%



4%


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i think its highly unlikely to look stage ready in 3 weeks lol. Just going to do my best and hopefully i will look good :thumbup1:


exactly mate. in 4 weeks u will drop some blubber and get a great rebound. mini diets like this are a great idea and u learn alot


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

they are crazet hilly, looking great in them, strange ho much more difference there is is only 2% drop

to see abs while breathing in that clearly is mental


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for that. i think by next sunday, i will be slightly about the 8% one. Who knows, could even be the same.

I'll prove you wrong!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i hope u do mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

one of my faves lol think that was 8%. if you get like this i will send you a prezzie mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> exactly mate. in 4 weeks u will drop some blubber and get a great rebound. mini diets like this are a great idea and u learn alot


Fvck Hilly, I'd forgotten how good that toilet seat looks:lol:

PHM, love the attitude mate, keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> one of my faves lol think that was 8%. if you get like this i will send you a prezzie mate
> 
> View attachment 45960


stop that sh.ite!!!!! Tell me it's not going to happen in a million years.

Got back to saying it's not possible in 3 weeks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

everything is possible with enough time mate. just be realistic. every1 in the world always put their bf down lower than it is.

it actually means buger all.

at 10% i dont have full abs thru but have good seperation in quads. some people at 12% have full abs. what does a number mean.

Im fat now but im getting bigger. i wanna be big and riped on stage next year. thats the goal. what has to be done in the mean time has to be done.

the mini diet is a great idea. just stop mentioning numbers and u will achieve this or that. it just leaves u open for criticsm or some little keyboard warrior to pipe in and waffle on.

the progress u have made this year from what i have seen has been good and u have te work ethic. just keep grinding away.

cheers tel lol toilet seat rocks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> everything is possible with enough time mate. just be realistic. every1 in the world always put their bf down lower than it is.
> 
> it actually means buger all.
> 
> ...


lol, i think you are going to be suprised mate. Keep checking in


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u better pul the old dnp out then kido


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> u better pul the old dnp out then kido


mate, just using 500mg test, eca and shi.t loads of cardio.

DNP scares me lol.

Cant wait for the unvailing now :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You really got ripped Hilly!

I was about 6% on stage but thanks to trying to carb up i held water in my legs which made me look at least 2% fatter.

Not easy at all to get that lean, going to aim for it next year.

4% at around 210lb at 5ft8 should take some beating


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

hilly said:


> one of my faves lol think that was 8%. if you get like this i will send you a prezzie mate
> 
> View attachment 45960


 This will prob sound mega stupid lol but is everyones veins kinda curly/wavy looking like that? ive seen pics of people before very vascular but never noticed the wavyness


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

stephy said:


> This will prob sound mega stupid lol but is everyones veins kinda curly/wavy looking like that? ive seen pics of people before very vascular but never noticed the wavyness


 Nah its just Hilly and his fvcked up body result of massive drug abuse no doubt:whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

No idea who this is, but someone on here posted it up before but INSANE vascularity and ripped to the bone. Just whilst on subject.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> No idea who this is, but someone on here posted it up before but INSANE vascularity and ripped to the bone. Just whilst on subject.


 Give me 5 days......erm make that 6 i may have a cheat tonight:whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nah its just Hilly and his fvcked up body result of massive drug abuse no doubt:whistling:


Im no doubt wrong but just wondering but is abuse of insulin not a possible cause of this? quite a few guys in my gym heavy insulin users and have fked up veins like literally like ~~~~~~~~~ down biceps and everything, crazy.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> No idea who this is, but someone on here posted it up before but INSANE vascularity and ripped to the bone. Just whilst on subject.


 thats more how i think when i think of veins showing, like little tree branches


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Give me 5 days......erm make that 6 i may have a cheat tonight:whistling:


Lol tbh wouldn't put it past you mate. Your a man of no limits or boundaries :lol:



stephy said:


> thats more how i think when i think of veins showing, like little tree branches


Do you like veins stephy? most girls think they are icky :lol: , hence why I stay nicely plump :lol: !


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol tbh wouldn't put it past you mate. Your a man of no limits or boundaries :lol:
> 
> Do you like veins stephy? most girls think they are icky :lol: , hence why I stay nicely plump :lol: !


 def dont find it "icky" lol but cant say its something i also rank as attractive,dont really care either way, think its quite cool to see tho


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Remember you showin me that before its sick
> 
> reminds me of this


Yah sagi has an amense physique, lucky cnut :lol: . He not natty as well?

Getting down to a low body fat like that is hard enough but I don't understand how they get the skin so tight and dry, suppose ton of diuretics and shredded.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Im no doubt wrong but just wondering but is abuse of insulin not a possible cause of this? quite a few guys in my gym heavy insulin users and have fked up veins like literally like ~~~~~~~~~ down biceps and everything, crazy.


 Honestly no idea mate.

Slin use can increase internal fat deposits and IMO is over rated for guys that put on weight with ease such as my self. But its deffo an amazing drug for some guys.

Messing with how the viens run across the body sounds a bit extreme though...?

P.S. Just had a good look at your pictures on facebook and must say i am impressed, good looking guy!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Im no doubt wrong but just wondering but is abuse of insulin not a possible cause of this? quite a few guys in my gym heavy insulin users and have fked up veins like literally like ~~~~~~~~~ down biceps and everything, crazy.


I hope not as ive barely used the thing lmao.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day13*  

Morning cardio done.

Feeling very excited and enthusiastic after last nights talks on here.

Not sure now if i should do pics on days 14th and 22nd, or just 22nd.

I've made good improvements since the 5th of nov so would show good results.

What do you guys think?

:cursing: :rockon: :cursing: :rockon: :cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just planned my friday night (very different from a few months ago lol)

5.30pm: Swimming for 45 mins.

6.00pm: Eat and prep tomorrows food.

7.30pm: Weight Session.

9.00pm: Cardio

9.30pm: Eat

10.00pm: Shower

COD till about 12.00pm when everyone will have gone to sleep, then more cardio ruining aa_sexy!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *Day13*
> 
> Morning cardio done.
> 
> ...


get em on, stop being a b1tch :bounce:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> get em on, stop being a b1tch :bounce:


I see your smilie and i raise you a:

:gun_bandana: :bounce: (thats me shooting your guy down!)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *Day13*
> 
> Morning cardio done.
> 
> ...


like i said previously, i cant wait to see the progress.. but in all honesty i think you should wait and give a bigger wow factor by doint them at the end ... not taht long away time will fly by


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hilly said:


> everything is possible with enough time mate. just be realistic. every1 in the world always put their bf down lower than it is.
> 
> it actually means buger all.
> 
> ...


hoping this wasnt aimed at me but just incase will varify, im not saying anything negative to phm just what you varified in your post that most underestimate bf% alot, inc myself..

he made unbeleivable progress and no doubt will nail this cut but just if hand callipers say 8 its more like 10-11


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hoping this wasnt aimed at me but just incase will varify, im not saying anything negative to phm just what you varified in your post that most underestimate bf% alot, inc myself..
> 
> he made unbeleivable progress and no doubt will nail this cut but just if hand callipers say 8 its more like 10-11


I'm sure he wasn't talking about you mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hoping this wasnt aimed at me but just incase will varify, im not saying anything negative to phm just what you varified in your post that most underestimate bf% alot, inc myself..
> 
> he made unbeleivable progress and no doubt will nail this cut but just if *hand callipers say 8 its more like 10-11*


Im not even going to bother trying to read it. Just going to take the pics on sunday morning and then let the food frenzie begin


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Honestly no idea mate.
> 
> Slin use can increase internal fat deposits and IMO is over rated for guys that put on weight with ease such as my self. But its deffo an amazing drug for some guys.
> 
> ...


Hmm im not an expert on it at all mate! Have been told before that it expands the vein wall or something, i.e. thicker veins. But not sure how true that is, probs rubbish. And cheers bro lol!



hilly said:


> I hope not as ive barely used the thing lmao.


Lol you'll be fine buddy, was just something I heard but no doubt rubbish lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch cardio done.

Hard to type with no feelings in my hands lol.

Raining so i got soaked, but i don't mind.

50mins done this session (felt like going longer than usual, so i did).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Change to diet now too.

Added in a protein meal as i have cut out some carbs.

So meal plan is this:

Wake: pint of water ECA

6.15am: 20-30mins cardio

7.00am: 30g pro 5g glutamine

9.00am: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

11.00am: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

12.00pm: 40-50mins cardio

1.00pm: 200g prawns + 300ml organic milk (really tasty milk)

3.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

5.30pm: 5 - 6 snotty eggs with 3 slices of bread as soldiers (mmmm!!)

ECA

7 - 7.30pm: Train for approx. 1 hour

9.00pm: 30g pro, 50g simple carbs, 5g glutaimine

9.20pm: 40mins cardio

10.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Hmm im not an expert on it at all mate! Have been told before that it expands the vein wall or something, i.e. thicker veins. But not sure how true that is, probs rubbish. And cheers bro lol!
> 
> Lol you'll be fine buddy, was just something I heard but no doubt rubbish lol.


I remember a lad on here, forget his name now but he was using insulin and said that it gave him mental vascularity.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Swimming done. Half an hour doing lengths. Just something different for a friday night.

Off to the gym in a bit for back!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

*Day Summary:*

3 cardio sessions

1 swimming session (30mins)

1 weights session (1h 20mins)

All food eaten at correct times.

8 litres of water taken.

All supps taken.

Comparison pictures posted tomorrow at about 11.00am for all interested.

Be there or be square!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Swimming done. Half an hour doing lengths. Just something different for a friday night.
> 
> Off to the gym in a bit for back!


i love swimming..get alot out of it personaly.dosnt matter

about pics mate,tho i know you have too show lol,you put

the effort in,and thats what counts.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> i love swimming..get alot out of it personaly.dosnt matter
> 
> about pics mate,tho i know you have too show lol,you put
> 
> the effort in,and thats what counts.


yeah i know mate, but like you said, put the effort in. And im very happy looking at the mirror tonight. Never had vains running across my lower pecs before...i do know!!!!

Plus i think its good to document it for another time i cut for a comp.


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

Still going strong well done mate  cant wait to see the comparison tomorrow


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Speci said:


> Still going strong well done mate  cant wait to see the comparison tomorrow


Really, thats nice to hear. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day14*  

Morning cardio done.

Really nice saturday morning!

Everything was wet, not too hot, not too cold. And there was blue poking through the clouds. No one about (apart from what seemed like an o.a.p. convention on most street corners :confused1:

Don't know why im so happy. I'm never this happy. Oh well! :bounce:

:rockon:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Doin cardio at this time of the morning is ****ing insane

All be worth it when you win the bet

What do you win?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Doin cardio at this time of the morning is ****ing insane
> 
> All be worth it when you win the bet
> 
> What do you win?


I win a smug smile.

And a rebound! 

Just loading pics.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, here are my update pics. Please excuse the posing as i was in a rush (got m.o.t. on the car)

Had to take out my face on one of them as it was just horrid lol.

Holding some water as been having 8 litres a day for 3 days.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good stuff mate , looking forward to these pics.. i dont expect to hit the ammount of cardio you have untill the last 2-3 weeks of this cut.. i know you were doing a short intense cut, but i may need to do that ASWELL on top of this long cut to get my aims hit before the rebound.. at least you aint got to cut ver xmass like i have haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Front untensed. Hoping it comes in a bit for next week.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chest and obliques have come in loads mate. u been on sunbeds lol.

You 2 weeks in now then. week to go?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it me or do you look slightly leaner on the first pics?

I take that back after seeing the pic you just put on. Looking awesome mate!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> chest and obliques have come in loads mate. u been on sunbeds lol.
> 
> You 2 weeks in now then. week to go?


Yes mate, 1 week left.

No sunbed lol. Just bit later in the day for the photos. Dont know why the last photos had a grey tinge!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Is it me or do you look slightly leaner on the first pics?
> 
> I take that back after seeing the pic you just put on. Looking awesome mate!!


Yes mate i think cos of all the water. But im confident its going to go very differently in a weeks time.

I might even up the cardio to 4 times :laugh:. No joke, not a chore anymore as i like going to do it to get away from pressure at work, and kate younger sisters at home that want to know what your doing every second of the day!!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would say bf is circa 11% maybe 12 as you are holding a fair whack on ure back compared to front.

you should be pleased pal. guna be in a great postion to rebound

what did we say your guna owe me again when you dont reach 8%


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> i would say bf is circa 11% maybe 12 as you are holding a fair whack on ure back compared to front.
> 
> you should be pleased pal. guna be in a great postion to rebound
> 
> what did we say your guna owe me again when you dont reach 8%


Im sure i remember it was a weekend for me and you with his missus?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao yeh im sure it was. Ill bring the viagra


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> lmao yeh im sure it was. Ill bring the viagra


Ill bring the video camera, lube (for you not me, im small.....) and my cialis. This ok Power??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Im sure i remember it was a weekend for me and you with his missus?


Think it was the whole of UKM actually :thumb:

Great progress there buddy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A nice phat blowie!!!

But dont worry, ill get there!! Still confident.

If i don't i owe the male animal a provocative picture of aa_sexy!!

Deal?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

man what was your stats when you started and what are they now ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cultivator said:


> man what was your stats when you started and what are they now ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem.html


Started 10 stone 2 years ago (a chubby 10 stone, see pic below lol):










I am sitting at just under 14 stone now in the pictures just taken!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> A nice phat blowie!!!
> 
> But dont worry, ill get there!! Still confident.
> 
> ...


no chance, we want sexy, nude, lustual, bent over, full blown orgasmic picture. :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> no chance, we want sexy, nude, lustual, bent over, full blown orgasmic picture. :beer:


Deal, but it dont matter cos im getting 8%!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some more pics that i didnt have time to load up earlier.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good there mate.

I would say perhaps 10% bf and then a good bit of extra water.

Nice work and cool that your chest brings in vascularity like that at that bf % certainly wouldn't do that for me!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Looking good there mate.
> 
> I would say perhaps 10% bf and then a good bit of extra water.
> 
> Nice work and cool that your chest brings in vascularity like that at that bf % certainly wouldn't do that for me!


Last night. i had them going across my lower pecs!!! (when i was really hot)

i think they will be popping out even more in the next week.

Everyday i notice different ones appearing, and as i progress, they just seem to get thicker!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good progress, esp with only 1 week beween pics,

i feel ok saying this as i know you are mind strong enough and will only use it but 8% in next 7 days ??? nah lol haha but .....PROVE ME WRONG mate!

gd luck


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> good progress, esp with only 1 week beween pics,
> 
> i feel ok saying this as i know you are mind strong enough and will only use it but 8% in next 7 days ??? nah lol haha but .....PROVE ME WRONG mate!
> 
> gd luck


lol. i will look forward to it. :thumb:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Started 10 stone 2 years ago (a chubby 10 stone, see pic below lol):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, ive been at this bollix for 3 years and im no where near you and we started at the same weight WTF :cursing: . Have you been taking much gear ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem.html


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

I like the 'touching up' you appear to have done on your traps on the 1st 13/11 pic


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cultivator said:


> WTF, ive been at this bollix for 3 years and im no where near you and we started at the same weight WTF :cursing: . Have you been taking much gear ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem.html


did one year natural and then 500mg for next 3 months after that. Now using 500mg in my cut, but was using 400mg tren and 600mg test for about 3 months before this. So two quite long cycles.

I must say though mate that my motivation in that whole two years has been huge.

I hardly ever miss meals. never miss training. Its always at the front of my mind. Can't wait to finish work to get to the gym!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Man , im fcuking discusted that i entered this journal, ill be picking away at your brain from now. 2 fcuking years and you ended up like that . you cnut ,lol. fcuking fair play to you man that is some cracking transformation in them 2 years


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> did one year natural and then 500mg for next 3 months after that. Now using 500mg in my cut, but was using 400mg tren and 600mg test for about 3 months before this. So two quite long cycles.
> 
> I must say though mate that my motivation in that whole two years has been huge.
> 
> I hardly ever miss meals. never miss training. Its always at the front of my mind. Can't wait to finish work to get to the gym!


whats you diet been lik ethe whole 2 years . I have gained good enough but i have put on a good bit of fat as well , you seem to be quite lean in the very 1st picture.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cultivator said:


> whats you diet been lik ethe whole 2 years . I have gained good enough but i have put on a good bit of fat as well , you seem to be quite lean in the very 1st picture.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem.html


This is the bulkiest that i got, and wont again lol. Taken in January:










Basically, upped clean cals when i wasnt gaining weight, and try my very hardest to beat my training log book every workout.

All the guys used to take the **** out of me for writing love notes in my diary.....noticed quite a lot of them have on too now :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This is the bulkiest that i got, and wont again lol. Taken in January:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on ya man. I also keep a dairy of all my lifts and write down everything that i eat as well, but by the looks of it ive to go on a cut after my pct. I think that ive been eating far too much carbs in these last few years


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Good on ya man. I also keep a dairy of all my lifts and write down everything that i eat as well, but by the looks of it ive to go on a cut after my pct. I think that ive been eating far too much carbs in these last few years


One thing i found helped improve my look is i used tohave about 60g crabs every meal. when i went to 60g every other meal, i was looking a lot better.

You will be suprised how fast it falls off if you train hard enough.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:
 

> Front untensed. Hoping it comes in a bit for next week.


Looking great in this pic mate, i knew you'd look good after a cut :thumbup1:

You was gonna bulk for years, you've made the right choice in doing a cut


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Looking great in this pic mate, i knew you'd look good after a cut :thumbup1:
> 
> You was gonna bulk for years, you've made the right choice in doing a cut


Ditto. Looking good matey. Intrigued to see how you will look in a week with dropping the water as well! I was thinking of doing a 6 week cut then going for a clean bulk, im convinced now!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

pira said:


> Ditto. Looking good matey. Intrigued to see how you will look in a week with dropping the water as well! I was thinking of doing a 6 week cut then going for a clean bulk, im convinced now!


6 weeks!!! Mate, it's been two lol. Will be three next week at the end lol :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Looking great in this pic mate, i knew you'd look good after a cut :thumbup1:
> 
> You was gonna bulk for years, you've made the right choice in doing a cut


so do you officially want me even more now :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> so do you officially want me even more now :lol:


Lol nah, and your frigid anyway :laugh:

Come online fb


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 6 weeks!!! Mate, it's been two lol. Will be three next week at the end lol :laugh:


Lol, no I should have been clearer, I knew you were doing a 3 week cut, I want to do a 6 week cut get sub 10% bf before bulking!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

pira said:


> Lol, no I should have been clearer, I knew you were doing a 3 week cut, I want to do a 6 week cut get sub 10% bf before bulking!


Pussy lol. Work harder, make it 3 weeks and then you can get back gaining fast again!!! thats the way im looking at it.

At first it was all about proving dad wrong.

Now its all about the rebound!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> did one year natural and then 500mg for next 3 months after that. Now using 500mg in my cut, but was using 400mg tren and 600mg test for about 3 months before this. So two quite long cycles.
> 
> I must say though mate that my motivation in that whole two years has been huge.
> 
> I hardly ever miss meals. never miss training. Its always at the front of my mind. Can't wait to finish work to get to the gym!


were you not on over a gram of test a week at one point. i sure i commented on this at some point


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> were you not on over a gram of test a week at one point. i sure i commented on this at some point


 Ah don't break his balls


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> were you not on over a gram of test a week at one point. i sure i commented on this at some point


yes mate but this was only for a few weeks before i ran out of money lol

And i recently went onto 1.6g for two weeks before realising i dont need that much and dropped back to 1g (and money issues again lol)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just keeping the record straight. wouldnt want people thinking gains like this can be made on 500mg test lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> just keeping the record straight. wouldnt want people thinking gains like this can be made on 500mg test lol


Im sure con would have something to say about that! lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> just keeping the record straight. wouldnt want people thinking gains like this can be made on 500mg test lol


 :lol: You are becoming a right tw*t......i like it:thumbup1:

And as Powerhouse has said i would say different.

I have used a gram per week and that was also when i put in the least effort in my training yes i made gains but no where near the gains i made on 600mg being totally dedicated. I have actually dropped my dose from 900mg to 600mg as i am dieting now and not going to add more muscle but 600mg will hold my size no problem.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: You are becoming a right tw*t......i like it:thumbup1:


i like that fact that you are using the word [email protected] con. Surely that isnt local lingo!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i like that fact that you are using the word [email protected] con. Surely that isnt local lingo!


 :laugh: I call people tw*ts all the time but i prefer cnut.

You would be surprised about who i hang out with. Today i am doing a grip contest and one guy there is the brother of a powerlifter from England i know. The iron community is small


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im sure con would have something to say about that! lol


I like to say these things for cons benefit 

as con said he is making gains one just a little bit more. However has gone used more to get to his size. dam right. have you - dam right, has little jim dam right, have i - for sure. has 90% of the board thats at what most everyday folk would class big?

i bet they have. so logic would say that any1 asking how much gear you have taken so they can guess how much they need better know the truth.

yes gains can be made on less. at the same pace? no1 here can say so as no1 has done it. also not many of us have cons genetics to grow


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> I like to say these things for cons benefit
> 
> as con said he is making gains one just a little bit more. However has gone used more to get to his size. dam right. have you - dam right, has little jim dam right, have i - for sure. has 90% of the board thats at what most everyday folk would class big?
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree, but for the past 3-4 months, id say 1g has been what has been a constant dose. Upped for small patches but none of any length that would have made a difference (that i could possibly tell).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardio Done.

40mins super fast walk around the whole village.

Cant quit now if im going to prove all you f.uckers wrong!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh: I call people tw*ts all the time but i prefer cnut.
> 
> You would be surprised about who i hang out with. Today i am doing a grip contest and one guy there is the brother of a powerlifter from England i know. The iron community is small


I notice eminem has been using the word cvnt more often in his songs too  !

I think you americans should stick to your sh.ite insults like "douch bag"...i mean WTF IS THAT!!! :ban:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah i agree, but for the past 3-4 months, id say 1g has been what has been a constant dose. Upped for small patches but none of any length that would have made a difference (that i could possibly tell).


you really dont think going to 1.6g test for a few weeks will have made a difference. i may try it one day and see for myself :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> you really dont think going to 1.6g test for a few weeks will have made a difference. i may try it one day and see for myself :thumb:


Not that i noticed mate. Not even strength or water.

Im not saying it wont, just dont think it does at my level.

i.e. already growing as fast as i can on 1000mg with the amount of food im putting in, dont think the extra had a reason to work.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

right now man you have me confused . How much gear have you actully took ine the 2 years youve been training and how many months have you stayed off gear .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cultivator said:


> right now man you have me confused . How much gear have you actully took ine the 2 years youve been training and how many months have you stayed off gear .


Trained for 1 year natty, then did a 3 month 500mg cycle, then pct and brake. This one has been about 3-4 months of 1000mg (appart from a couple of weeks when i experimented with 1600mg and then decided i didnt need it and went back to 1000mg).


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Trained for 1 year natty, then did a 3 month 500mg cycle, then pct and brake. This one has been about 3-4 months of 1000mg (appart from a couple of weeks when i experimented with 1600mg and then decided i didnt need it and went back to 1000mg).


Did u experience much side's when you were on the 1000mg test compared to the 500mg and have you been on while your doing this cut ?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hilly said:


> I like to say these things for cons benefit
> 
> as con said he is making gains one just a little bit more. However has gone used more to get to his size. dam right. have you - dam right, has little jim dam right, have i - for sure. has 90% of the board thats at what most everyday folk would class big?
> 
> ...


absolute sh1te!!!!

up until this current strength course which is still under a gram of test i have never used more than 600mg i dont believe big dosages build superior size, strength yes size no, i think you get better gains on moderate doses for extended periods as opposed to huge dosages over short periods and im in no way small


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> absolute sh1te!!!!
> 
> up until this current strength course which is still under a gram of test i have never used more than 600mg i dont believe big dosages build superior size, strength yes size no, i think you get better gains on moderate doses for extended periods as opposed to huge dosages over short periods and im in no way small


Would a big increase in strength not mean an increase in size eventually though???

Just so im not confused on the matter. I for one dont care what gear he has used and what ammounts. Its his pure work ethic and comittment that has got him to where he is in my opinion. Yes the gear will have helped but if he wasnt so comitted to the training and diet, it wouldnt have done much. . . . .


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

yes increased strength will result in size gains but it takes time your body can only utilise so many nutriants at one time so this limits your rate of growth hence my theory on longer courses of med dosage will result in better size gains than shorter high dosage courses


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> yes increased strength will result in size gains but it takes time your body can only utilise so many nutriants at one time so this limits your rate of growth hence my theory on longer courses of med dosage will result in better size gains than shorter high dosage courses


Tend to agree, certainly my own experience proves this. Up until recently, my doses have always been low-moderate, and only reason I say up until recently is because I done a trial run at 1.5g of test per week - just test - so in fact total mg per week was about the same as usual.

Big doses (when I have ran short experiments) have been counter productive to me so far, especially with multiple compounds.

Suppose some folks might need more to see decent gains - obv you have great genetics for growth BigBear, just to be totally fair like.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Tend to agree, certainly my own experience proves this. Up until recently, my doses have always been low-moderate, and only reason I say up until recently is because I done a trial run at 1.5g of test per week - just test - so in fact total mg per week was about the same as usual.
> 
> Big doses (when I have ran short experiments) have been counter productive to me so far, especially with multiple compounds.
> 
> Suppose some folks might need more to see decent gains - obv you have great genetics for growth BigBear, just to be totally fair like.


dont deny i can grow, can get fat too lol but i do feel the biggest limiting factor to growth rate is nutrient absorbtion not course dosage size


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> dont deny i can grow, can get fat too lol but i do feel the biggest limiting factor to growth rate is nutrient absorbtion not course dosage size


Tend to agree there too - absorbtion and ability to utilise nutrition - its a long chain of process from plate to muscle/fat/feaces or wherever it goes - one weak link in that chain, and its a bottle neck :thumbup1:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

DNL said:


> I like the 'touching up' you appear to have done on your traps on the 1st 13/11 pic


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Did u experience much side's when you were on the 1000mg test compared to the 500mg and have you been on while your doing this cut ?


Have been on 500mg test for cut as dutch scott advised it is better for getting lean.

Sides on 1000mg vs 500mg. The same. (none).

1600mg, just shoulder ache but if i could find a source (pm me lol) for accutane then that wouldnt be an issue. BP at 1600mg wasnt too bad either. Bit high, but not that bad.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah DNL, cos thats what i have done. F.uck mate and don't try and take anything away from me! The only editing softwear i have is MC paint and it only went slightly funny because i resized the image to match the previous one.

Keep your w.ank opinion to yourself and get some photos up you muppet!

And thats not even the first picture. look the page before!!


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah DNL, cos thats what i have done. F.uck mate and don't try and take anything away from me! The only editing softwear i have is MC paint and it only went slightly funny because i resized the image to match the previous one.
> 
> Keep your w.ank opinion to yourself and get some photos up you muppet!


 :lol: I don't need to put pics up. I have no interest in showing myself on a forum. If i wanted to do that I would start a journal  nice how you avoided it 1st time though eh


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DNL said:


> :lol: I don't need to put pics up. I have no interest in showing myself on a forum. If i wanted to do that I would start a journal  nice how you avoided it 1st time though eh


Loser. Avoided what. I have only just seen it! But nice try in putting me down.

1. I never lie. liers always get caught out!

2. It would be really sad to go to that length to impress people on here when i actually know only one of them. Believe me, im not that sad!


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Wasnt putting you down, just looked weird thats all, I threw a line out and you bit


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DNL said:


> Wasnt putting you down, just looked weird thats all, I threw a line out and you bit


Okay, just got a bit offended. We shall move on (im too sensitive)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I notice eminem has been using the word cvnt more often in his songs too  !
> 
> I think you americans should stick to your sh.ite insults like "douch bag"...i mean WTF IS THAT!!! :ban:


 My dad was from Reading England, can i use the word now?

As far as the way this thread has gone, a lot of hostility and a lot of holier than thou attitudes very bodybuilder like good stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> My dad was from Reading England, can i use the word now?
> 
> As far as the way this thread has gone, a lot of hostility and a lot of holier than thou attitudes very bodybuilder like good stuff:thumbup1:


You officially can now say what you like. I give you permission lol.

And even though we invented the language (stole it from latin) im not sure what you meant by the last bit lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

*Day summary:*

3 cardio sessions done

1 weights session (1h 15mins)

all food consumed

all water consumed.

Role on the next week....going to get worse before it gets better with glycogen depletion training and only 50g carbs for 4 days and then carb up on sat (photos on sunday midday).


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:



> You officially can now say what you like. I give you permission lol.
> 
> And even though we invented the language (stole it from latin) im not sure what you meant by the last bit lol.


 Basically means i find it amusing that a bunch of roid heads are slagging each other for taking more or less gear when in reality they are all drug abusers and cheats!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Basically means i find it amusing that a bunch of roid heads are slagging each other for taking more or less gear when in reality they are all drug abusers and cheats!


WE (that includes you lol) are all drug abusers mate...we!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> WE (that includes you lol) are all drug abusers mate...we!!!


 Hey i am not trying to start fights in here:thumb:

BTW i won the heavy weight class at a grip contest today and my wife won the female division! She beat a strongwoman, a national level bb and a crossfitter


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hey i am not trying to start fights in here:thumb:
> 
> BTW i won the heavy weight class at a grip contest today and my wife won the female division! She beat a strongwoman, a national level bb and a crossfitter


Well done mate.

eeeeerrrrr, i would comment mate, but i dont really know what that entails lol.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Just caught up with this and got to say nice progress !!! And a good read keep up the good work..... I mean looking chubby in the pics and you will never get to 8% :-D


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Just caught up with this and got to say nice progress !!! And a good read keep up the good work..... I mean looking chubby in the pics and you will never get to 8% :-D


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: lol. I will make you eat those words!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day15*  

Morning cardio done!

Was thinking about my next project the whole war around (rally car replica) so it all happened wityhout me even thinking it!

Just had my shake and a banana, off to the gyn now for legs and bi's.

Not got long though as am going to see aa_sexy's nan today. She makes amazing dezerts that im not going to be able to have this time :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *Day15*
> 
> Morning cardio done!
> 
> ...


Gutted, thats just torture but when im cutting, i actually make myself get into positions like that just to test my will and i never cheat. I get a kick out of it for some reason lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Gutted, thats just torture but when im cutting, i actually make myself get into positions like that just to test my will and i never cheat. I get a kick out of it for some reason lol.


Her family are the farmer type too and like their food. They are really not going to understand why im having chicken salad for lunch and water lol.

Yeah i could cheat. But sacrifices must be made to achieve what i want. If i dont make it by next week, then how can i say i tried my best if i cheated. Not going to happen im afraid!!!

Muscles looking flat today from low glycogen, only going to get worse before better though so have to have faith and stay head strong.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

**** mate great transformation reps!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> **** mate great transformation reps!!!!!


Thanks you mate. Give me a few years and ill be at you natty level (you amazing cvnt)....this is providing you stay at your current level (which im hoping you will being natty  )


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

no worries...were about the same size though mate

LMAO stay at the current level hahahahaha no chance

its only a count down till i start juicing tbh


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *Day15*
> 
> Morning cardio done!
> 
> ...


just have some mate, it wont hinder progress too much :lol: , btw ill be doing cardio though while you munch it down hahahah


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> absolute sh1te!!!!
> 
> up until this current strength course which is still under a gram of test i have never used more than 600mg i dont believe big dosages build superior size, strength yes size no, i think you get better gains on moderate doses for extended periods as opposed to huge dosages over short periods and im in no way small


I dont see how its ****e at all. fact of the matter most on this board do or have taken more than 500mg per week to get were their at.

yes you have the odd person that hasnt but its very rare, i never said its not doable im talking about what people actually do.

also im refering to what power has done as some1 has asked him what gear he has run to make these gains. again not ****e its what he has ran. many people have said hes made awesome gains. this is down to his drug use. could he have done it on 500mg test? maybe we will never no


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> I dont see how its ****e at all. fact of the matter most on this board do or have taken more than 500mg per week to get were their at.
> 
> yes you have the odd person that hasnt but its very rare, i never said its not doable im talking about what people actually do.
> 
> also im refering to what power has done as some1 has asked him what gear he has run to make these gains. again not ****e its what he has ran. *many people have said hes made awesome gains. this is down to his drug use.* could he have done it on 500mg test? maybe we will never no


Many people take more than me i know and look sh.ite, im sure its the same for you. So, i find the above statement a bit offensive tbh mate, especially coming from a fellow steroid user who knows its not magic.

You sound like most idiots on a night out tbh with that statement!

By saying that, it completely disregards the hard work and effort i put in all the time.

I have even had lots of people PM'ing since doing this saying "i take the same gear as you, 1g, and have trained longer, why do i look nothing like you". Should i point them in your direction for an answer :confused1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Many people take more than me i know and look sh.ite, im sure its the same for you. So, i find the above statement a bit offensive tbh mate, especially coming from a fellow steroid user who knows its not magic.
> 
> You sound like most idiots on a night out tbh with that statement!
> 
> ...


agree his comments made it sound like it was all down to drug dosage and not hard work granted drugs help but you still need to do the work


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> agree his comments made it sound like it was all down to drug dosage and not hard work granted drugs help but you still need to do the work


Im hoping he was taking the "goes without saying" idea. But just hear those comments so much. Easy to ignore from ignorant jealous people, but a fellow brother :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well as i use drugs aas do you really think i meant it the way you took it?

However fact is with the perfect diet and training program you wouldnt have made the gaisn you have. dont be so touchy. I have said myself you have made good gains. Many others have but my point above stands. if done natty with all the hard work in the world you think you would be were you are today?

if you feel this takes away from ure hard work(which i never said) then im sorry but if you only like things sugar coated in here then i wont post in here pal. its ure journal so your shout. Some1 asked about your amount history and you didnt have to reply but you did. you just missed a couple of things which you then mentioned. this is all i was pointing out.

lets not get all "he said im just made of water from gear" as you know i certainly canot have this train of thought getting these coments myself most sat nights including last night several times


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> well as i use drugs aas do you really think i meant it the way you took it?
> 
> However fact is with the perfect diet and training program you wouldnt have made the gaisn you have. dont be so touchy. I have said myself you have made good gains. Many others have but my point above stands. if done natty with all the hard work in the world you think you would be were you are today?
> 
> ...


not being funny mate, as i do like you and respect what you say. But when have i ever said i could have done what i have without the gear. Or even a less dose lol.

Only thing i have said, is that 1600mg seemed like it wasnt needed at my level so i dropped after 2 weeks.

Not really sure where all this shi.te about gear has come from.

Kind of see why some people keep shut about it now :cool2:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol i have no idea why its getting blown out of proportion either. you havnt said anything such thing and i dont think i have hinted or said you have either pal.

as i said before looking forward to the next week pics amd u should be pleased with ure progress very pleased


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just concentrate on the important stuff buddy and less worrying about what others think.

You have put in some solid work and the results speak for themselves.

Hilly means no offence, he is just blunt


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> Lol i have no idea why its getting blown out of proportion either. you havnt said anything such thing and i dont think i have hinted or said you have either pal.
> 
> as i said before looking forward to the next week pics amd u should be pleased with ure progress very pleased


i think i have just got confused with what you were saying to others and then thought it was at me. not really sure. Lets just forget yeah.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> *Just concentrate on the important stuff buddy and less worrying about what others think.*
> 
> You have put in some solid work and the results speak for themselves.
> 
> Hilly means no offence, he is just blunt


nice one chris. But not so easy in a sport that is judged by what a panel of people think :laugh:.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not being funny mate, as i do like you and respect what you say. But when have i ever said i could have done what i have without the gear. Or even a less dose lol.
> 
> Only thing i have said, is that 1600mg seemed like it wasnt needed at my level so i dropped after 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


I dont think he was saying that you said that. He was merely stating, for other peoples benefit, that gear, and dose of gear DOES attribute to the gains you have made.

GROUP HUG ANYONE???? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome Bizzlewood.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TheShredded1 said:


> *you need to stop getting your back up all the time pal*..... Hilly is right you would be nowhere near you are now without drugs (you even said yourself you cant even gain on 500mg test) so basically your current physique is mainly due to drug use.
> 
> props on the current cut though....cant see you getting down to 8 % personally but we will see.


i know...happens too often. I know i wouldnt have gained as much without ithough. Otherwise there would be no point in potentially risking health and would be a waste of about £500 (prob the total i have spent).

I dont know why im so easily offended on here.

Im not like it in real life. Think its cos you cant see faces of facial expressions :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardio number 2 done!

Not much else to say other than sitting in kates nans pub with everyone having a huge carvery and cokes and that was hard. Everyone was bemused as too why i had a jug of water and a prawn salad.

Gooey pavlova for desert was painfull to say no too!!! Stayed stong though. Had the F1 to distract me


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i know...happens too often. I know i wouldnt have gained as much without ithough. Otherwise there would be no point in potentially risking health and would be a waste of about £500 (prob the total i have spent).
> 
> I dont know why im so easily offended on here.
> 
> Im not like it in real life.* Think its cos you cant see faces of facial expressions* :confused1:


very true , hard to know how to take people and things said on here



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cardio number 2 done!
> 
> Not much else to say other than sitting in kates nans pub with everyone having a huge carvery and cokes and that was hard. Everyone was bemused as too why i had a jug of water and a prawn salad.
> 
> Gooey pavlova for desert was painfull to say no too!!! *Stayed stong though.* Had the F1 to distract me


 :cursing: damn was hoping you would crack haha


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I wish I wasn't such a lazy cvnt and could get on with CV


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CJones said:


> I wish I wasn't such a lazy cvnt and could get on with CV


The more you do it mate, the easier and more addictive it becomes.

When you see fat fall off, it makes it so worth it.

The second you think about being lazy. Jump up and do it. After a while, its not even a chore. Going out again in about 3 hours.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> very true , hard to know how to take people and things said on here
> 
> :cursing: damn was hoping you would crack haha


NEVER!!!!!!

(crack is whack!!)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> The more you do it mate, the easier and more addictive it becomes.
> 
> When you see fat fall off, it makes it so worth it.
> 
> The second you think about being lazy. Jump up and do it. *After a while, its not even a chore.* Going out again in about 3 hours.


oh yes it fkn is!!! lmaototal this year i did 28 weeks cardio every single fkn day,HATED IT.

yet two days ago i started again:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cardio number 2 done!
> 
> Not much else to say other than sitting in kates nans pub with everyone having a huge carvery and cokes and that was hard. Everyone was bemused as too why i had a jug of water and a prawn salad.
> 
> *Gooey pavlova for desert was painfull to say no too!!! Stayed stong though. Had the F1 to distract me*


you think thats bad. when i was preping it was my birthday. mum had family round etc and got boxes cream donuts/cakes/all sorts of food - pizza/chicken dippers etc. I had my normal chicken/rice and green beans then a piece of fillet with some sweet pot :ban:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> you think thats bad. when i was preping it was my birthday. mum had family round etc and got boxes cream donuts/cakes/all sorts of food - pizza/chicken dippers etc. I had my normal chicken/*rice* and green beans then a piece of fillet with some *sweet pot* :ban:


I have no sympathy for you hilly, for the reasons highlighted. At least you were full after your dinner.

You try getting full on a fu.cking prawn salad!!!!! Even the 2 litres of water didnt help!

I'll stop complaining though. No one is making me do this lol!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been getting on the cardio lately, it's just a case of finding the right pace and the right tunes on the ipod. Just decided i want to see the abs and am going for it, seeing your progress is actually really inspiring.

I'm just off to have a shower now to scrub my body with a brillo pad after admitting i have found PowerHouseMcGru inspiring!!! :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> oh yes it fkn is!!! lmaototal this year i did 28 weeks cardio every single fkn day,HATED IT.
> 
> yet two days ago i started again:confused1:


lol. you want to "legally" download a new album every couple of days. I literally just switch off. Again. Same thing as the food situation before though..i have been doing it 5 mins, you have been doing for years.

p.s. im still not bored of my chicken and carve it ten mins arfter eating it! :cursing: ! Still on 1kg per day too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I've been getting on the cardio lately, it's just a case of finding the right pace and the right tunes on the ipod. Just decided i want to see the abs and am going for it, seeing your progress is actually really inspiring.
> 
> I'm just off to have a shower now to scrub my body with a brillo pad after admitting i have found PowerHouseMcGru inspiring!!! :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol, its not so much me you find inspiring, more the way i manipulate my metabolism!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> oh yes it fkn is!!! lmaototal this year i did 28 weeks cardio every single fkn day,HATED IT.
> 
> yet two days ago i started again:confused1:


 Probably the only thing keeping you alive tbh:whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else notice a huge increase in diet threads :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Anyone else notice a huge increase in diet threads :whistling:


 Nah its just your two threads keep getting bumped making it look like there is a huge increase:whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nah its just your two threads keep getting bumped making it look like there is a huge increase:whistling:


lol...damn it. Caught out :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Probably the only thing keeping you alive tbh:whistling:


cheeky fuker!! that is so not.......no your probably right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> cheeky fuker!! that is so not.......no your probably right :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wee-whore....im all for you popping into my super sexy journal. But i havent seen one bit of filth typed yet!!! Sort it out!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been looking for said sexiness....failed to find it... :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I've been looking for said sexiness....failed to find it... :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


Really....con has been posting quite regularly :confused1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Really....con has been posting quite regularly :confused1:


 :lol:

Says more about you than it does me...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

*Day summary:*

Same as usual.

3 cardio sessions

1 weight session

all meals consumed

all water consumed

wanted to cheat really bad but didnt and am so hungry now. Dribbling thinking of the pavlova!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RedKola said:


> :lol:
> 
> Says more about you than it does me...


Nothing wrong with appreciating another mans body (i take it one step further and wan.k at his facebook pics too :thumb: ).


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Nothing wrong with appreciating another mans body (i take it one step further and wan.k at his facebook pics too :thumb: ).


Now yer talking.... :thumb:

[email protected] bones tingling now! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Now yer talking.... :thumb:
> 
> *
> [email protected] bones tingling now*! :lol:


If i had a pound for every time i have heard that...

...i'd have £2  :rockon:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If i had a pound for every time i have heard that...
> 
> ...i'd have £2  :rockon:


Yeah and it's totally *MY* phrase!! :rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Yeah and it's totally *MY* phrase!! :rockon:


Alright alright. *YOU* can keep it lol

Don't sound too right when i say it tbh!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Wee-whore....im all for you popping into my super sexy journal. But i havent seen one bit of filth typed yet!!! Sort it out!


apologies mate,i am a clean a pure spirit,thoughts of filth and such things do not cross my mind.

but they play havoc with my crotch something awful :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> apologies mate,i am a clean a pure spirit,thoughts of filth and such things do not cross my mind.
> 
> but they play havoc with my crotch something awful :lol:


i'd play havoc with your crotch something awful (best i could come up with lol)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day16*  

LAST 7 DAYS!!! :bounce:

Morning cardio done.

Is an amazing morning. Everything is pure white from the frost and the sky is pure blue with not a single cloud. Sun is just peeking up which is making everything look firey.

I can only imagine how beautiful it must look for you guys up in the Scotish Highlands!

I had nearly finished my route and wanted to continue, so i added in an extra mile lol.

Total cardio length: 1hour.

Zero carbs today apart from 25g pre and post workout.

Glycogen depletion training starts today-wednesday with a full body workout each night, using high volume.

Then thursday to saturday, introduce carbs @ 300g per day.

Was only going to do one day for carb loading, but after researching more about glycogen storage, it seems like 3 days is the minimal time it takes to build full levels (even from depletion) so having just one huge carb day would make no sense and i would only be doing it because i was told too, rather than finding out solid info for myself.

Getting exciting now chaps/bitches.

:rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hhhhmmm just be careful with the time frames mate. From what i understand its more about the total amount of carbs you take in than the actual time frame. So say you may need 500 or 1000g carbs to fill completely. some like to spread it over a couple days others tend to try and hit it in 1 day. I would say it depends on how your stomach can handle the carbs and if its possible to get that many carbs in for you over a set period of time without bloating.

My only worry doing it over longer period of time is more chance for subq water to build up however everything is controlable.

thats the advantage of doing what ure doing now. it enables you to practice these things.

I found taking in a huge amount over a shorter set period of time had a better effect than taking in a moderate amount(500) of clean carbs each day for 2 days


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> hhhhmmm just be careful with the time frames mate. From what i understand its more about the total amount of carbs you take in than the actual time frame. So say you may need 500 or 1000g carbs to fill completely. some like to spread it over a couple days others tend to try and hit it in 1 day. I would say it depends on how your stomach can handle the carbs and if its possible to get that many carbs in for you over a set period of time without bloating.
> 
> My only worry doing it over longer period of time is more chance for subq water to build up however everything is controlable.
> 
> ...


See this was what i thought until a read about glycogen in a simple scientific way. Suppose actually bodybuilding practice quite often goes against what scientists say.

I can handle up to 500g of clean carbs a day easy. So you think i should wait until friday and then pump in 400 - 500g of oats brownrice and sweet pots?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have done a comp prep twice and also found a one day carbup much better. I cut for the same reason as you to learn how I react for when I might be able to compete in about 3 years lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

If it was me, next time around i would aim for 8-10g x my bodyweight in kg 3 -5 days before comp day. this time frame would depend on how long it took me to return to baseline. then night before i would cut water right back and have a piza or something.

in your case i would take picks on waking 

food sources would be high in carbs/mix of hi - cereal/rice/potato/honey/jam etc fruit. whatever suited my stomach better. after high carb day i would return to baseline to drop water.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> If it was me, next time around i would aim for 8-10g x my bodyweight in kg 3 -5 days before comp day. this time frame would depend on how long it took me to return to baseline. then night before i would cut water right back and have a piza or something.
> 
> in your case i would take picks on waking
> 
> food sources would be high in carbs/mix of hi - cereal/rice/potato/honey/jam etc fruit. whatever suited my stomach better. after high carb day i would return to baseline to drop water.


Okay, thanks mate. Thats was my original plan and im glad i can go back to it (don't really like changing things last minute).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I have done a comp prep twice and also found a one day carbup much better. I cut for the same reason as you to learn how I react for when I might be able to compete in about 3 years lol


Thanks mate, helpfull input.

Most of the bb community seem to agree the 1-2 days is about right.

Fu.cking scientists confusing us. :cursing: :ban:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the science doesnt so much confuse things as i very much doubt its been tested in the same scenario we are doing. you have been depleted for a good few weeks which in any other real life situation is not really going to happen.

Also your insulin sensitivity may very well be heightened again not guna happen in many other situations as well as you having more glycogen storage capability due to extra muscle mass etc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch time cardio done.

Did another hour (so that's 2 hours already today Warren 

Food cravings have completely stopped now so think my stomach has shrunk??

Full body Glycogen depletion training in the gym tonight. Real high volume should be fun...not expecting much of a pump though lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lunch time cardio done.
> 
> Did another hour (so that's 2 hours already today Warren
> 
> ...


You will be surprised mate. The best pumps of my life were when i was doing REALLY high volume training when i was depleting ready for a carbup. Maybe i just looked bigger because it was the leanest i have ever been.

Your doing awesome mate, keep at it. Whens the final pics again, sunday?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah mate, Sunday at about lunch time. Going to have a couple of small glasses of cider before to for vascularity and that.

Prob. be ****ed on that too as i havent drunk for ages lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah mate, Sunday at about lunch time. Going to have a couple of small glasses of cider before to for vascularity and that.
> 
> Prob. be ****ed on that too as i havent drunk for ages lol.


I had two glasses of red wine the night before and was hammered mate as i dont drink anyway. Also had a red hot bath with LOADS of bath salts to help draw out the last of the sub-q water out. Is meant to help. This was my forearm that morning:

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u215/kieren1234/6100_102818904999_510434999_2237783.jpg

Not sure if that pic works??


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> I had two glasses of red wine the night before and was hammered mate as i dont drink anyway. Also had a red hot bath with LOADS of bath salts to help draw out the last of the sub-q water out. Is meant to help. This was my forearm that morning:
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u215/kieren1234/6100_102818904999_510434999_2237783.jpg
> 
> Not sure if that pic works??


WTF!!!!!!!!

repped


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!
> 
> repped


Ha ha, like a road map and it was better the evening aswell after a lot of sugary treats that day. Heres your benchmark Power, i reckon i was about 10% bodyfat. But no muscle then LOL.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, like a road map and it was better the evening aswell after a lot of sugary treats that day. Heres your benchmark Power, i reckon i was about 10% bodyfat. But no muscle then LOL.


lol, ill have that easy!! Gets just below that level now in training.

Con recons im at 10% now so think you might have been lower than that. Couldn't say properly without seeing other areas.

Got any other pics.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, ill have that easy!! Gets just below that level now in training.
> 
> Con recons im at 10% now so think you might have been lower than that. Couldn't say properly without seeing other areas.
> 
> Got any other pics.


will try put some on but remember, i was NOWHERE near the level that you are now and am still a million miles off in terms of muscle mass. I just looked skinny to be honest, will put some back pics, 2 minutes, then ill stop hiijacking your thread, sorry.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u215/kieren1234/Photo0077.jpg

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u215/kieren1234/Photo0078.jpg

this was over a year ago now and the first time i had done a proper cut.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> will try put some on but remember, i was NOWHERE near the level that you are now and am still a million miles off in terms of muscle mass. I just looked skinny to be honest, will put some back pics, 2 minutes, then ill stop hiijacking your thread, sorry.
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u215/kieren1234/Photo0077.jpg
> 
> ...


Still looks very good though mate. I'd say work on tri's more and it will look a lot more proportionate and transform your rear db pose!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

theres you talking about *me* cheating with pics at the gym .. and your carbing up and manipulating water before your pics... talking about cider to help vascularity.... :whistling:

come june 1st mate you will need all the help you can :lol:

oh and done 20 mins high intensity cardio at uni too...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> theres you talking about *me* cheating with pics at the gym .. and your carbing up and manipulating water before your pics... talking about cider to help vascularity.... :whistling:
> 
> come june 1st mate you will need all the help you can :lol:
> 
> oh and done 20 mins high intensity cardio at uni too...


Hahaha, yeah i suppose your right. Got to try these methods though mate. My comp will be in April 24th (once i have applied lol).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Still looks very good though mate. I'd say work on tri's more and it will look a lot more proportionate and transform your rear db pose!


Thanks mate, i agree and chest and triceps are terrible for me. Working hard on bringing them up but getting no where fast. Slow and steady.

Anyway, as you were...... lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thanks mate, i agree and chest and triceps are terrible for me. Working hard on bringing them up but getting no where fast. Slow and steady.
> 
> *Anyway, as you were...... lol.*


I'll continue w.anking at your pics then


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'll continue w.anking at your pics then


Pics to prove otherwise it didnt happen LOL!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Pics to prove otherwise it didnt happen LOL!


Just PM'ing them now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just PM'ing them now


Awesome! LOL


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

this wasnt on the first page of the secton ??? wtf thought id better bump it or people will thinlk you have disapeared lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lol. I'm not the one bumping it up all the time!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

Day Summary:

3 x 1 hour cardio sessions

1 x glycogen depletion training consistin of *80 sets!!! lol* (15 - 20 reps a set). Lots of drop sets and all done in 1 hour 35 mins!

All meals eaten

Allwater consumed

Total carbs was 50g pre and post workout.

Protein sitting at 450g for the day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day17*  

Morning cardio done!!!

BBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! that was cold.

Warmed up fast enough but first ten mins was hell.

Suprisingly not tired either. Couldn't sleep last night so play playstation untill 1.00am, but still got up early enough for 6.00am cardio.

Drinking shake as we speak (40g protein, 300ml water and 5g glutamine).

:rockon:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate. I loved doing depletion workouts. How did you look after?

Cold day today! Missus left the fcuking windows open again so was freezing getting on cross trainer. Protein is really high mate, good going.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good stuff mate. I loved doing depletion workouts. How did you look after?
> 
> Cold day today! Missus left the fcuking windows open again so was freezing getting on cross trainer. Protein is really high mate, good going.


I blew up like a balloon lol. Same again tonight, so i'll get some pics for you. Me and the mrs are normally the only ones there come 9.00pm which is luvly!!

Thing is, its quite a small gym and im about the only one that goes rgularly, so you get lots of 17 - 18 year olds that just stare at you constantly which gets really annoying. i know they are only interested in what im doing, but still annoying.

Have a look at the workout in my "i will win on stage thread". Quite a lot lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking he'll All these threads to flick between lol! I think it's awesome your missus trains!! Wish mine would!  get some pics whilst working out if it's really quiet, would look good. They are only staring cos you look tonnes better than them. Take it as a comliment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Fcuking he'll All these threads to flick between lol! I think it's awesome your missus trains!! Wish mine would!  get some pics whilst working out if it's really quiet, would look good. They are only staring cos you look tonnes better than them. Take it as a comliment.


No, i get that. But it angers me that they dont go near any metal. Or the second it gets slightly hard doing cable flys (lol) they stop. WTF. Even when i first started i just wanted to lift the heaviest i could for 8 reps. I thought that was just general knowledge!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe they just want to 'tone up' LOL you should just ignore them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Maybe they just want to 'tone up' LOL you should just ignore them.


I would be happy to talk to them (after i finish), but i dont look very approachable with "angry gym face" on lol.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I blew up like a balloon lol. Same again tonight, so i'll get some pics for you. Me and the mrs are normally the only ones there come 9.00pm which is luvly!!
> 
> Thing is, its quite a small gym and im about the only one that goes rgularly, so you get lots of 17 - 18 year olds that just stare at you constantly which gets really annoying. i know they are only interested in what im doing, but still annoying.
> 
> Have a look at the workout in my "i will win on stage thread". Quite a lot lol.


i hear you on the staring the worst for me is deadlift day its almost like the whole gym is staring :cursing:

its only a count down before they come up to you and ask "do you take protein?"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i hear you on the staring the worst for me is deadlift day its almost like the whole gym is staring :cursing:
> 
> its only a count down before they come up to you and ask "*do you take protein?*"


Ha ha, cos of the extra leaness now, a girl came up to me the other day that i have known since i joined. She said "your looking a lot bigger al of a sudden, have you started taking protein"!!!

lol, and the rest love. Haha.

And the deadlift thing.

Most guys dont go above 2 plates a side and really dont push themselves. So when i put 5 plates a side on (which i have built up to and know my limits), everyone stops to watch. That does give me a bit of an extra edge.

But then they gym owner coming over and telling me im lifting too much and im going to break something. WTF!! The bar clearly says its capable of lifting 1500lbs... im only putting 440lbs on it. That was an annoying day. Didn't say anything as its his gym so his rules.

Luckily he isnt there that often so i just dont do back on his days! :ban:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ha ha, cos of the extra leaness now, a girl came up to me the other day that i have known since i joined. She said "your looking a lot bigger al of a sudden, have you started taking protein"!!!
> 
> lol, and the rest love. Haha.
> 
> ...


what did you say ...."yeah i thought i would give it a go"

5 plates each side is really good im working up to that as im on 4 and half...

dont know how it gives you the edge mate .....it ****s me off no end

LOL you're gonna break something ..are you the only serious trainer at your gym?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> what did you say ...."yeah i thought i would give it a go"
> 
> 5 plates each side is really good im working up to that as im on 4 and half...
> 
> ...


Yes mate. lol. We even have a couple of "strongmen" that call me stupid for STDL'ing 135kg!! I go really slow with good form and lower back warm ups and even build up to the weight, so i dont see the problem.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate. lol. We even have a couple of "strongmen" that call me stupid for STDL'ing 135kg!! I go really slow with good form and lower back warm ups and even build up to the weight, so i dont see the problem.


what kind of strongmen!! think its stupid to deadlift 135kg lol :confused1:

good thing they dont see me then as i SLDL 160kg


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> what kind of strongmen!! think its stupid to deadlift 135kg lol :confused1:
> 
> good thing they dont see me then as i SLDL 160kg


I dont know mate. They bench well with suites and that, the have Devon Strongman t's from 1998. But i have never seen them do any deadlifting :confused1: . And when i go for my big numbers, i can see them shaking their heads at me. Again :confused1: . Makes me angry which is good cos i can use it :thumbup1: .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Most muscular shot and front relaxed:


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Well you proved to him you could.

Excelent results mate!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

At least your mouth is closed.

Good effort but my money is PHMG Senior though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

krave said:


> Well you proved to him you could.
> 
> Excelent results mate!


No way mate. will be mch better by sunday. You def cant call this "full abs".


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> At least your mouth is closed.
> 
> Good effort but my money is PHMG Senior though


Come back sunday at lunchtime and you can eat those words!!!! :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good mate, inspirational for less than 3 weeks!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sunday guys....sunday. This week is designed to get worse before better, just putting these two pics everyday to log it.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking good powerhouse! Interesting to see the result on Sunday. I checked out your albums and the progress you made since before starting training is very good.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hats off to you mate. Looking v well indeed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Looking good powerhouse! Interesting to see the result on Sunday. I checked out your albums and *the progress you made since before starting training is very good*.


But not enough. At the mo, i feel like a heavier mens health model. I know lots like this look and find it appealing, but it's not what i like. I want mass monster. I am learning to be more patient than before though.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But not enough. At the mo, i feel like a heavier mens health model. I know lots like this look and find it appealing, but it's not what i like. I want mass monster. *I am learning to be more patient than before though.*


Do you think you started taking gear too soon? Or was it something you learned about before you started. The progress has been good mate and you seem very committed. Strength is good too, in a few years time you will be a tank.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Do you think you started taking gear too soon? Or was it something you learned about before you started. The progress has been good mate and you seem very committed. Strength is good too, in a few years time you will be a tank.


Na mate, i dont think it was too soon.

1 year natty, then i knew i wanted to compete, so in my view starting later would have meant wasted time and growth.

I think if i wasnt aiming to compete then prob wouldn't need too so soon but if others choose to then thats up to them.

Fortunatly, i found muscle talk (was there before here) and learnt lots about gear and how to use safe and keep gains.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na mate, i dont think it was too soon.
> 
> 1 year natty, then i knew i wanted to compete, so in my view starting later would have meant wasted time and growth.
> 
> ...


Yeh, that's fair. If you know what you're doing then what's the problem. You're mid 20's too right? So you're not too young either.

BTW I swear you're taller than you say you are.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Yeh, that's fair. If you know what you're doing then what's the problem. You're mid 20's too right? So you're not too young either.
> 
> BTW I swear you're taller than you say you are.


People actually say that when looking at me face to face lol. Just say "your over six foot arnt you"

Nope. 5'9" (perfect bb height :thumb: )

just turned 24.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> People actually say that when looking at me face to face lol. Just say "your over six foot arnt you"
> 
> Nope. 5'9" (perfect bb height :thumb: )
> 
> just turned 24.


same as me, im 5 - 9 and just turned 24. You do look alot taller though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, now im confused.

The machine at the doctors measure bmi and bp and height and weight. it said i was 5'9". Just checked and by the tape measure it 5'10"?????

Have i grown in a couple of weeks lol?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ok, now im confused.
> 
> The machine at the doctors measure bmi and bp and height and weight. it said i was 5'9". Just checked and by the tape measure it 5'10"?????
> 
> Have i grown in a couple of weeks lol?


Getting lean seems to have made you big headed so maybe thats the extra inch? :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good in your pics bro


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Getting lean seems to have made you big headed so maybe thats the extra inch? :lol:


haha, def not big headed mate. Like i said, not a fan of my current size.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> Looking good in your pics bro


thank you fellow Nabba Exeter april 24th 2011 competitor


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, def not big headed mate. Like i said, not a fan of my current size.


HAHA, we will NEVER be happy with size but your happy with how your condition is going. You look the best you EVER have, why wouldnt you be happy about that.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

So you're exactly the same height as me then. Somehow you look about 6 foot, it's bizarre :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHA, we will NEVER be happy with size but your happy with how your condition is going. You look the best you EVER have, why wouldnt you be happy about that.


Happy i know i can lose fat easy without dangerous and huge amounts of drugs/compounds.

But like you said, never be happy with size!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

in all fairness im 5 ft 11 and you lokok taller than me. maybe its a miniture wheelbarrow in the background in those pics


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> in all fairness im 5 ft 11 and you lokok taller than me. maybe its a miniture wheelbarrow in the background in those pics


Which pics lol. And that wheel burrow is a beast mate, no joke!! glavanised, it was £90. (kates parents buy silly things, like a £60 kettle and £50 toaster...WTF??)


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Which pics lol. And that wheel burrow is a beast mate, no joke!! glavanised, it was £90. (kates parents buy silly things, like a £60 kettle and £50 toaster...WTF??)


i think they were the first lot you put up. 90 quid wheelbarrow? are you joking??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i think they were the first lot you put up. 90 quid wheelbarrow? are you joking??


no mate. They arnt rich either (dont struggle though). Just say they like quality. I get that, but seems stupid. I would rather have one for £15 quid and get another in a couple of years!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you do look tall , im 5'10 ish but my pics are usually at a more of a distance than yours so may be why i look shorter... as for the 135kg sldl... up to 180kg and your legs might catch up hahahah

....... fishing for a bite lol ( insert little smiley fishing here )

haha.. is it icey where you are now?? im slipping all over during cardio in morning


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just wondering... with you depleting water will there be a rebound with it? ie will you hod even more water say mon tur wed etc.. im sure it wont matter to you as you will be back gaining but just wondered


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> just wondering... with you depleting water will there be a rebound with it? ie will you hod even more water say mon tur wed etc.. im sure it wont matter to you as you will be back gaining but just wondered


I got it wrong mate, im not depleting it.

This is my protocol

Since last friday:

8 litres until this wednesday

wednesday - satuarday 4 litres (normal amount for me)

sat -sunday 2 litres (2 litres less than normal)

Been adding sodium too meals aswell and will drop this on friday to regular amount (idea is that drop creates more of the water losing effect, i.e. flushing out more water).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch cardio done.

1 hr.

Warm today.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I water loaded on about 12 litres a day for 3 days then none for 24 hours apart from whats in food ready for final pics. Workes for me but wouldnt do it again, was horrible.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I water loaded on about 12 litres a day for 3 days then none for 24 hours apart from whats in food ready for final pics. Workes for me but wouldnt do it again, was horrible.


12 is a lot lol. Im doing 8 quite easily, but wouldnt want to do more. Not sure if you need to either :confused1:

im also supplementing lots of different vitamins and minerals as well (on top of standard multi min and vit).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 12 is a lot lol. Im doing 8 quite easily, but wouldnt want to do more. Not sure if you need to either :confused1:
> 
> im also supplementing lots of different vitamins and minerals as well (on top of standard multi min and vit).


Ah right ok. It worked well for me. The red hot salt bath made me look shrewdded and vascular as fcuk too lol. along with the 2 glasses wine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right ok. It worked well for me. The red hot salt bath made me look shrewdded and vascular as fcuk too lol. along with the 2 glasses wine.


Yeah. I'll do that 2 mins before final photo's lol 

Anyone know if a sauna is a good idea for removing some water???


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking very good mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CJones said:


> Looking very good mate


will be on Sunday mate


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No way mate. will be mch better by sunday. You def cant call this "full abs".


Thought you where just going for abs.

Well done none the less. I cant wait to diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

krave said:


> Thought you where just going for abs.
> 
> Well done none the less. I cant wait to diet.


i am, dont consider them abs yet. Neeb at least 6 solid ones with 7th and 8th outline.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Glycogen depletion training done (1h 30mins, about 80 sets of 15 - 20 reps)

Glycogen must be stupid low as i was stuggling to get and hold a pump even with all that volume.

New vains up now and even more separation or muscles. Looking flat though which is to be expected so all is good!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dont worry about the being flat... imagine how i must be feeling, im as flat as a pancake.. at least you only have a few days of it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> dont worry about the being flat... imagine how i must be feeling, im as flat as a pancake.. at least you only have a few days of it


lol yeah. I'm pretty excited to know how i will look when i blow up. Have some pics in abit. Be interesting to track progress on each day of depletion and that.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you putting more up tonight?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Progress

Looking Good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rotsocks said:


> Great Progress
> 
> Looking Good


thank you mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you putting more up tonight?


yes mate. just a couple tocompare with yesterday. "spoiling" your weekend suprise, but i think as it is practise, its important to document it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chop chop lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

*Day summary:*

3x 1 hour cardio session

1x glycogen depletion training 1h 30mins (80 sets or 15-20 reps)

1x posing session (anyone that has done this knows it is not easy!

all meals done

all water done

all supps done

Another solid day :thumb:

Progress for the day attached:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

few more:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

definatly closing in on that true 10% number now it seems. legs look good from that angle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Remember, still a lot of water to come off and 3 days left of huge amounts of fat burning cardio/training. Dont get ahead of yourself Hilly!!!! lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> definatly closing in on that true 10% number now it seems. legs look good from that angle.


I'm going to do it mate. So motivated and excited at the mo. I just know i will do it!! :bounce:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO, ure optimism deserves an award in itself.

Have u never read bodybuilders back off the last 3 days. this is due to the fact you cant really loose thhat much fat and its a worry at such a low bf. i suppose you dont have the worry  but ure not guna drop 2-3% and develope awesome vascularity in 3 days.

i dont know why u care mate u shud be pleased. very pleased. u have only been dieting for 3/4 weeks for god sake. to hit that sub 8% i dieted for a good 8-10 weeks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> LMAO, ure optimism deserves an award in itself.
> 
> Have u never read bodybuilders back off the last 3 days. this is due to the fact you cant really loose thhat much fat and its a worry at such a low bf. i suppose you dont have the worry  but ure not guna drop 2-3% and develope awesome vascularity in 3 days.
> 
> i dont know why u care mate u shud be pleased. very pleased. u have only been dieting for 3/4 weeks for god sake. to hit that sub 8% i dieted for a good 8-10 weeks


You might be righ, you might be wrong.

Remember, that light in the garage seems to hide vains.

You wait for the daytime outside natural light ones.

Im going to suprise you big time.

See quote under my avi for reason i believe so much


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

but if thats refering to me then it doesnt make sense as ive already done it and been leaner? 

ure going to look well but ure bf is not going to be as low as mine was in what the calipers said was 8% IMO.

now i may have been leaner than 8% but i dont see u hiting the same bf. the weekend will tell tho


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> but if thats refering to me then it doesnt make sense as ive already done it and been leaner?
> 
> ure going to look well but ure bf is not going to be as low as mine was in what the calipers said was 8% IMO.
> 
> now i may have been leaner than 8% but i dont see u hiting the same bf. the weekend will tell tho


if im wrong, im going to get it big time arnt i lol. never mind, all fun and games!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u wont be getting it from me. ive said from the get go u will do well and keep saying you should be pleased. you can only do so much in 3 weeks.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

you look ALOT better than you did before mate

back looks really strong


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hilly said:


> all these were done as above so their likely to be off a bit as i dont agree with them would say 1-2% higher on all. just trying to be helpful.
> 
> 8%
> 
> ...


just letting u no were the guideline is babes :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking good and agree with hilly your near a TRUE 10%... imo you will not drop to the same hilly was in that pic .. he looked close to skinless mate.. reason i say true 10% rather than lower is your legs give your bf% away alot.. at 8% them bad boys will be split fully not just bits.

and i will also say i will not give it too you when you dont hit ... ooops i mean if you dont hit 8% hahaha.. wont, because you have done briliantly

this why im not worrying about our lttle comp im may be taking my time but im long term dieting, growing and getting stronger still but will be closer to hilly than you come the end... fighting talk again.. do you know what you have taken on lol

looking good though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> Wow great progress pal.
> 
> you seem to have a little bit of gyno on the most recent pics, have you noticed this ?


yes mate, its pseudogynecomastia. Will be the last bit of fat to come off. It not hard lumps or anything, just stuborn fat that has ben there since early teens! (never been this low bf so hoping when i lose more it will go. if no then im not that worried)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> you look ALOT better than you did before mate
> 
> back looks really strong


before as in yesterday, or before as in two years ago? lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> looking good and agree with hilly your near a TRUE 10%... imo you will not drop to the same hilly was in that pic .. he looked close to skinless mate.. reason i say true 10% rather than lower is your legs give your bf% away alot.. at 8% them bad boys will be split fully not just bits.
> 
> and i will also say i will not give it too you when you dont hit ... ooops i mean if you dont hit 8% hahaha.. wont, because you have done briliantly
> 
> ...


tell me this sh.ite at noon on sunday pal :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> before as in yesterday, or before as in two years ago? lol


as in before you started the cut


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just before i go to bed. quads at

8%



6%ish


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You might be righ, you might be wrong.
> 
> Remember, that light in the garage seems to hide vains.
> 
> ...


hillys not diggng at you mate,but he is 100% correct in what he is saying,you wont drop to a proper 8% in next few days regardless what water you drop etc.

Let me put it to you this way,your about as lean now as one of the guys i preped this year when he began his prep run with me,everyone around said he must be close to single figure bf% but the reality is its fuk all near it,proper 8 % is virtually skinless mate,disregard this bullsh1t you read all over the net/forums day in day out about guys standing on stage at 4% etc,look at likes of Yates in his prime and absoloute best condition and he was hydrostatically measured to be around the 5% mark,now you know how freaky hard and skinless he looked,now imagine what only 3% on that should look like,its closer to what you see most guys step on stage at.

The guy i prepped ended up dropping about 30lbs from where you are at just now to get to i'd guestimate around the 6-7% bf mark,that was glutes thru etc,you would be shocked if you seen what it ACTUALLY looks like in real life,inches away from you vs looking at what people accept from pics online and in magazines 

All that being said you have like hilly said done fantastic and should be well chuffed with what you have achieved mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> hillys not diggng at you mate,but he is 100% correct in what he is saying,you wont drop to a proper 8% in next few days regardless what water you drop etc.
> 
> Let me put it to you this way,your about as lean now as one of the guys i preped this year when he began his prep run with me,everyone around said he must be close to single figure bf% but the reality is its fuk all near it,proper 8 % is virtually skinless mate,disregard this bullsh1t you read all over the net/forums day in day out about guys standing on stage at 4% etc,look at likes of Yates in his prime and absoloute best condition and he was hydrostatically measured to be around the 5% mark,now you know how freaky hard and skinless he looked,now imagine what only 3% on that should look like,its closer to what you see most guys step on stage at.
> 
> ...


right, some1 flag this post. we have an imposter. the real weeman would have taken this oppertunity to smash u a couple of his nasty conditioned shots that i admire so much. whoever this babling money is has just been outed.

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> hillys not diggng at you mate,but he is 100% correct in what he is saying,you wont drop to a proper 8% in next few days regardless what water you drop etc.
> 
> Let me put it to you this way,your about as lean now as one of the guys i preped this year when he began his prep run with me,everyone around said he must be close to single figure bf% but the reality is its fuk all near it,proper 8 % is virtually skinless mate,disregard this bullsh1t you read all over the net/forums day in day out about guys standing on stage at 4% etc,look at likes of Yates in his prime and absoloute best condition and he was hydrostatically measured to be around the 5% mark,now you know how freaky hard and skinless he looked,now imagine what only 3% on that should look like,its closer to what you see most guys step on stage at.
> 
> ...


Thanks for dropping in mate.

tbh im not hat worried about the number. I just want the weekend pics to be noticeably different from say today. If everyone can see that. Then i will be happy. But def not until Sunday comes!!!! And like i said, i will die trying. I'll even get up at 2.00am on wednesday and thursday to get an extra 1 hour cardio session in if i have too! (no joke!)

:rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> right, some1 flag this post. we have an imposter. the real weeman would have taken this oppertunity to smash u a couple of his nasty conditioned shots that i admire so much. whoever this babling money is has just been outed.
> 
> :lol:


I want some naked ones!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> PowerhouseMcgru I think you should carry on for another 2 maybe 3 weeks pal and then do a big rebound...im sure it would be quite easy for you aswell...you seem to be motivated as fcuk...i wish i was as driven as you are mate.


Ths is an option i may consider. But going to take it to Sunday for the mins and decide from there.

Thanks!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hilly said:


> right, some1 flag this post. we have an imposter. the real weeman would have taken this oppertunity to smash u a couple of his nasty conditioned shots that i admire so much. whoever this babling money is has just been outed.
> 
> :lol:


mate your fkn right,i forgot myself there for a second,rectified POOOOOOOM (bottom of post pmsl)



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thanks for dropping in mate.
> 
> tbh im not hat worried about the number. I just want the weekend pics to be noticeably different from say today. If everyone can see that. Then i will be happy. But def not until Sunday comes!!!! And like i said, i will die trying. I'll even get up at 2.00am on wednesday and thursday to get an extra 1 hour cardio session in if i have too! (no joke!)
> 
> :rockon:


mate your best bet is to eradicate numbers like you say,bottom line is you look good and thats all that matters,and with water manip you will see a nice change come sunday from where you are now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

weeman said:


> mate your fkn right,i forgot myself there for a second,rectified POOOOOOOM (bottom of post pmsl)
> 
> mate your best bet is to eradicate numbers like you say,bottom line is you look good and thats all that matters,and with water manip you will see a nice change come sunday from where you are now


You look super handsom in the pic Bri!!! :wub:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Day18*  

If you think terrential rain would stop me doing cardio for an hour at 6.00am then you are wrong lol.

Soaked through, but who cares. I'm dry now and happy i did it.

Water today will be like normal (4 litres) and so will tomorrow. This is not including water from food.

Still sodium loading, (will stop on fri with first carb meal).

Noticed aa_sexy is finding me very sexy and touching me lots. This isn't because of abs or anything (she prefers my bulkier look) but i think more with the confidence and happiness i have.

Not happy because i think im super fly or anything, just cos i feel like a bodybuilder at the mo because of the ability to get into shape.

Can't stop smiling!!!

:rockon:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Morning mate. Things going well then still. Ha ha, vey your not complaining about her wanting you more. I think it's definitely your added confidence she is loving, I'm the same with my partner.

Can't see pics on my phone so I'll take a look at work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Morning mate. Things going well then still. Ha ha, vey your not complaining about her wanting you more. I think it's definitely your added confidence she is loving, I'm the same with my partner.
> 
> Can't see pics on my phone so I'll take a look at work.


Love you journal bezzie :beer:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You're looking awesome, mate. :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> You're looking awesome, mate. :beer:


Not yet im not. I'd say good, but not awesome.....YET!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not yet im not. I'd say good, but not awesome.....YET!!!


Shut your piehole and take the compliment!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like all is going very well mate. Will be good to see the end result.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Sounds like all is going very well mate. Will be good to see the end result.


Your telling me. But whatever it is, the main thing is how much im enjoying doing what im doing (not trying to sound philosophical or anything, actually mean that even though its hard :thumbup1: )


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a satisfaction thing. Wait til you do your show prep mate, not much beats the "foook me I've only done it!" feeling of waitin to walk on stage


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's a satisfaction thing. Wait til you do your show prep mate, not much beats the "foook me I've only done it!" feeling of waitin to walk on stage


Thats the goal mate. I'll be even more motivated then. Think ill have to take some vallium everyday from a month out as ill be so excited!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i used to have to give my dog calms cos it go so excited it p1ssed everytime someone walked in the door


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Amazing work!!

Show what can be done in 3 weeks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i took a quick snap of my legs for you last night... veins and all have to excuse my shaving rash on thighs though will get them up later in my journal.. haha.

i was luck was dry this mornng..

i think getting up at 2am for cardio wont help that much mate, it will just interupt your sleep... etc remember you have to spare muscle too i know you say its only this or that wont loose too much etc but .. you said its only 3 weeks wont loos that much .. now you may be extending it...

i think esp if you are extending it you need to pay more attention to lbm, dieting as hard and drastic as you have is ok for 3 weeks but if going longer do you not think it couls be negatve on muscle otherwise why dont most bb diet in your way .... would be quicker.. instead they take 10-16 up t 20 weeks

just a thought


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i took a quick snap of my legs for you last night... veins and all have to excuse *my shaving rash on thighs* though will get them up later in my journal.. haha.
> 
> i was luck was dry this mornng..
> 
> ...


If i extended it mate, it would be with carbs (although low) and cardio just twice a day, and back to normal training. Wouldn't be this flash method im using now.

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see, shaving body hair are we....the innocent warren has admitted to certain tactics has he


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been brought up, but have you lost much bodyweight at all while doing this cut?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RT10 said:


> Sorry if this has already been brought up, but have you lost much bodyweight at all while doing this cut?


sh.it, knew there was something i was supposed to do this morning. I'll post weight tomorrow morning.

Started at 94kg (hovering) last time i checked (about a week ago) i was at 88kg. Im expecting quite a bit less now with water intake halfing today and fudge all glycogen retention!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha aye , im not a fan of hair on the body.. seems to come in think on lower body and gradually get lighter untill my face which i need to shave every 10 days its that pathertic lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> haha aye , im not a fan of hair on the body.. seems to come in think on lower body and gradually get lighter untill my face which i *need to shave every 10 days its that pathertic *lol


every 6 hours for me :cursing:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye i noticed you are spouting a peevert beard at the moment haha..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> aye i noticed you are spouting a peevert beard at the moment haha..


lol, well now i have a nice jaw line and no double chin, i thought i might accessorise it with a chin strap beard :laugh:!

Must look pretty good becuase aa_sexy's mum was saying how sexy i looked the other night lol....

.....AWKWARD!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, well now i have a nice jaw line and no double chin, i thought i might accessorise it with a chin strap beard :laugh:!
> 
> Must look pretty good becuase aa_sexy's mum was saying how sexy i looked the other night lol....
> 
> .....AWKWARD!!


AWKWARD????????? No, far from awkward mate. Should have nailed her!!! Perfect oppertunity, you would have both had to keep it a secret so no chance of the missus finding out lol.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> AWKWARD????????? No, far from awkward mate. Should have nailed her!!! Perfect oppertunity, you would have both had to keep it a secret so no chance of the missus finding out lol.


and you come across like butter wouldnt melt Kieren...my opinion has changed!:laugh:

PHMG impressed with the difference from you previous pics nice work in a short space of time:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> AWKWARD????????? No, far from awkward mate. Should have nailed her!!! Perfect oppertunity, you would have both had to keep it a secret so no chance of the missus finding out lol.


It's strange. Im always telling her how fit she is, and we have this little joke when she is wearing a cleavagy top i say "i like you top" (she knows why). "oh shut up marc" is usually the responce.

Thats why it was awkward lol. not used to here doing it. She didnt even seem drunk.

Her words: "you look so sexy with your hair and beard like that"

aa_sexy and her sisters "mum, thats just wrong"

hahaha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> and you come across like butter wouldnt melt Kieren...my opinion has changed!:laugh:
> 
> PHMG impressed with the difference from you previous pics nice work in a short space of time:thumbup1:


pop back sunday noon mate when ill be leaner, dropped water and swolen full from the carbs!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It's strange. Im always telling her how fit she is, and we have this little joke when she is wearing a cleavagy top i say "i like you top" (she knows why). "oh shut up marc" is usually the responce.
> 
> Thats why it was awkward lol. not used to here doing it. She didnt even seem drunk.
> 
> ...


fcuking hell you fool, that was her free invitation into her knickers and you passed it up. I think this little flirting is going to get a bit more raunchy with her saying stuff like that. Pics of said mother in law and cleavage?? :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Very impressive mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> fcuking hell you fool, that was her free invitation into her knickers and you passed it up. I think this little flirting is going to get a bit more raunchy with her saying stuff like that. Pics of said mother in law and cleavage?? :tongue: :thumb:












mother in the middle, kate is on the left, other two sisters and step dad.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jesus I cant believe your mrs will be reading stuff on her about how fit her Mum is!

I just called some bird at work fat and her mum rang my work mobile to have a go at me fcuking embarrasing! 

Will have a look in, i did keto for 3 weeks in the summer and there was a nice difference stuffing my face with pizza and cheesecake during my carb ups....have you tried t3 i really rate it for fat loss?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

10 out of 10 McGru for a perfect balance of training and... well, smut in your journal :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> Jesus I cant believe your mrs will be reading stuff on her about how fit her Mum is!
> 
> I just called some bird at work fat and her mum rang my work mobile to have a go at me fcuking embarrasing!
> 
> Will have a look in, i did keto for 3 weeks in the summer and there was a nice difference stuffing my face with pizza and cheesecake during my carb ups....*have you tried t3* i really rate it for fat loss?


havent tried t3 but have clen. Would have used both for my flash cut, but used what little money i had for quility food protein and test (felt these were the most important!)

I always say how fit her mum is, to her mum, her, her sister. Mate, i can say what i want and get away with it. Just has to be with a slight smile on your face.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunch cardio done.

Getting hard now. About 30mins into the cardio, i start getting that drunk feeling again. Keep powering through though.

Only 4 more cardio session left. (friday is a carb day and im saving all the glycogen i can).


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mother in the middle, kate is on the right, other two sisters and step dad.


do you mean Left, the one on the right looks about 8 :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rekless said:


> do you mean Left, the one on the right looks about 8 :confused1:


oops lol. yeah. Curly blonde (with chubby arms as its before i convinced her she "needed" to start training lol)


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

fair play.....I would


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Curly blonde (with chubby arms as its before i convinced her she "needed" to start training lol)


So that's how you managed to end up with such a hottie then... always thought you were punching above your weight :whistling:

Just my attempt at a joke btw... already been told off by Jem today :surrender:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> So that's how you managed to end up with such a hottie then... always thought you were punching above your weight :whistling:
> 
> Just my attempt at a joke btw... already been told off by Jem today :surrender:


It's ok your prob right. But what i will say is that i make her laugh. That is the key i think. She finds me sexy and i keep her happy. While that continues, things are going to be real good!

And she was still a hottie before she trained. Just not as tight lol.

Plus i got her when she was only just 17 so hadn't fully blossomed at that point lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another glycogen depletion training session done! (80 sets, 15-20 reps)

One more to go. Strange as even with no carbs, im blowing up loads in the gym.

Veins are coming out everywhere now!!

Not long now...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Night cardio done.

*Day Summary:*

3x 1hr cardio sessions

1x glycogen depletion training (80 sets, 15-20 reps)

1x 20mins posing session

Some update pictures attached:

Back is tightening up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few more, side chest is iphone:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see what happens when im full of carbs/glycogen!!!


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Some great work there mate!

How have your measurements changed? You kept as much muscle as youd hoped?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*DAY18* 

*
*

*
Morning Cardio: PowerHouseMcGru*

I hate you, you ****ing bastard...****!

With you promised and theory of results.

But its raining outside and really cold,

To make matters worse im nearly bold!

Midway through and my feelings grew,

The results promise were showing through.

A new friendship was starting to be born,

Partly because you were making me transform.

Come the end you were more than a trend,

Me and you i would say were good friends.

Come the end there was no need for an alarm,

All was needed was my music and your charm.

Come the end it was me waking you up, for...morning cardio!

:rockon:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bit of a poet are we?.. thats good as you may be head and shoulders ahead of me now .... or should we say chest and arms :lol:

but once you see me at a TRUE 7-8% end of jan . and then explode into growth untill june 1st you can admit defeat, pick up your crushed self and take up poetry full time hahahaha

in all fairness d say your well ahead at the moment, got my head back strong but i am looking very flat.. however no carbs for 2-3 weeks will do that.. im still hitting pbs though... back day tomorow s keep an eye out

pics are not uploading so will try a vid


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> bit of a poet are we?.. thats good as you may be head and shoulders ahead of me now .... or should we say chest and arms :lol:
> 
> but once you see me at a TRUE 7-8% end of jan . and then explode into growth untill june 1st you can admit defeat, pick up your crushed self and take up poetry full time hahahaha
> 
> ...


Lol, not a peot mate (as you can tell) first one i have done since school. Just something i thought of as i was doing cardio this morning, was actually thinking im going to miss it 

Can you not have a high carb day this weekend. Might be a good idea (both mentally and metabolically).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

will be next week end.. as i have jimmy car tix fri night and my best mates gf over form sweeden o the sat so we having a chinese and a drink... not sure if its a newcastle thing or all over but going to king laus.. 8.99 all you can eat chinese buffet... oh yea

wil make me feel sluggish but last time it gave my metabolism a massive kick and lost ore fat after eventhough devoured aroun 5000kcals in ice cream, cakes, mince n dumplings etc so the kick plus cardio up to 2 hours daily should be good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> will be next week end.. as i have jimmy car tix fri night and my best mates gf over form sweeden o the sat so we having a chinese and a drink... not sure if its a newcastle thing or all over but going to king laus.. 8.99 all you can eat chinese buffet... oh yea
> 
> wil make me feel sluggish but last time it gave my metabolism a massive kick and lost ore fat after eventhough devoured aroun 5000kcals in ice cream, cakes, mince n dumplings etc so the kick plus cardio up to 2 hours daily should be good


id say stay away from the food that is covered in that thick syrupy sauce, like sweet and sour. You stomach might be quite sensitive. I know it makes me ill the next day if im dieting.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Weight this morning was 86kg, started at 94kg so a loss of 8kg in 2 weeks and 4 days. I'm expecting weight to shoot up to 89kg tomorrow with the added carbs in my meals.

Going for 300g carbs tomorrow,

200g carbs on saturday,

100g simple and complex carbs sun morning.

Water intake is @ 4 litres today,

will be 2 litres tommorow

1 litre sat

and enough to quench my thirst on sunday morning.

Stop adding sodium tomorrow with carb meals.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fair play mate! As far as my diet goes so long as I'm hitting my protein and calorie targets I'm happy till January


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> Fair play mate! As far as my diet goes so long as I'm hitting my protein and calorie targets I'm happy till January


If that works for you mate then no point changing it.

I just think getting a little leaner will mean the comp. diet will mean coming in even tighter!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Now that is true! But I've dropped 6.5 stone in the last 18 months anyway :lol: just enjoying my grub for a couple of months


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fvcking hell mate, awesome changes going on in here - repping the sh*t out of you in a minute, and no c0ck and ball joke pictures needed either. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus, i actually hate you. This much progress in such a short time in between pics!! lol.

Back and chest are looking very thick. I would say need to bring up arms slightly, any side tricep poses or have i missed these??

Overall very impressed mate and so should you be.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good work! But on a funny note you don't look in the camera any more because we mocked the funny faces you pulled hahah! Softie  But well done on the progress, you really are putting your all in to your training


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Gotta be one of the quickest transformations on here?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

8kg in 2 weeks, farkin ell, good job.

Now stop gaying around with CV and go back to being a fat bloater like me :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Gotta be one of the quickest transformations on here?


x2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. R.e the arms. Yeah, my biggest lagging part.

I found out why recently and they will be sorted on rebound.

Basically, all this time, i have use ****e form with curls. Swinging, not keeping triceps at my side. The second i tightened it up and used a bit less weight with good form, they started growing. Gonna put my focus on them lots after this.

Also, they have shrunk the most visually in this depletion stage so should go a bit nicer come sunday!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thanks guys. R.e the arms. Yeah, my biggest lagging part.
> 
> I found out why recently and they will be sorted on rebound.
> 
> ...


Ah right okm, i wasnt being funny. At least you know they need bringing up though and makes sense, form is key imo. My chest is absolutely terrible for me, just cannot get ther fecker to grow. Thats a strong part for you. On your next leg shot, stand straight onto the camer, feet apart a little and point toes in the outward direct a bit and then take the pic like that. They will look alot bettter


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Gotta be one of the quickest transformations on here?


Thanks mate, good thing is, people can read the amount of work i have put in. And because i have enjoyed it, it has made it easier. Not on the body, but on the mind.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ah right okm, i wasnt being funny. At least you know they need bringing up though and makes sense, form is key imo. My chest is absolutely terrible for me, just cannot get ther fecker to grow. Thats a strong part for you. On your next leg shot, stand straight onto the camer, feet apart a little and point toes in the outward direct a bit and then take the pic like that. They will look alot bettter


yeah, will for sunday, just did this one as it was what i did the other nights (to compare).

I'll put more up tonight aswell (good to track this as it is practise for pre comp).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> x2


 :wub: love you too my internet bf!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, will for sunday, just did this one as it was what i did the other nights (to compare).
> 
> I'll put more up tonight aswell (good to track this as it is practise for pre comp).


Yeah definitely practise the posing often. Side tricep pic aswell......


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thanks guys. R.e the arms. Yeah, my biggest lagging part.
> 
> I found out why recently and they will be sorted on rebound.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate - so many people train biceps badly. I especially love people who do barbell curls like this:

1. Start with the barbell at crotch level so you can start with a nice 30 degree bend in the elbow. Helps you look pretty hench too - bonus!

2. Bit of roaring if you're especially extrovert and then do a bow and then swing yourself backwards, use the momentum and your delts to start the bar moving away from your crotch. Howl.

3. At this point you'll be standing almost upright again and the bar will have moved out quite a bit, but still with the same amount of bend at the elbow. Keep swing back and keep lifting your whole arm up, bringing your elbow as far forward as you can (a consequence of lifting with your delts).

4. Your elbows will now nearly be below the bar, meaning that the force required of your biceps to bring the bar to your head (NOTE: has to be head height - just being a beta if you somehow lift to your upper chest!) now is minimal because it's now travelling horizontally and so no gravity to contend with - this is all being dealt with courtesy of your delts.

FABULOUS, rep complete with only a little isometric bicep work done keep the elbows bent for most of the rep!

5. Lower the bar - you could either resist it and get some biceps / delt work or just let it drop whilst roaring a bit. Your choice!

Bit like this...






:thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Bit like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The angle at his elbow joint hardly changes lol. See people doing that all the time.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That is Dorian's old training partner there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not going to diss others form, cos you see it work for lots of pro's. But im finding for me that it doesn't work unless strict. Plus, i can see true strength increases.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive just started adding cheet curls in. Always done V strict curls (when i did them) and my Bis are useless! serisously, i just dont have any. The extra weight on cheets seems to have them moving in the right direction. Which is nice.

Swings and roundabouts.

Anyway, PHMG, hellova good job mate. Admire your dedication to a goal.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> That is Dorian's old training partner there.


Yep, and he's bigger than me so I just want to re-iterate the 'bit like' bit before I get in trouble!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

tom0311 said:


> The angle at his elbow joint hardly changes lol. See people doing that all the time.


There's one bloke who tries to stare everyone out at the gym before he does his cheat curls, like he's trying to say, 'Yep, I am stronger than all your mofos!!'. Okay.... :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I use cheat curls every now and then to help lift big and TBH the guy in that vid isn't using horrendous form, just utilising his body to move more weight.

I've seen much worse.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

defdaz said:


> There's one bloke who tries to *stare everyone out at the gym before he does his cheat curls*, like he's trying to say, 'Yep, I am stronger than all your mofos!!'. Okay.... :thumbup1:


Mwhahaha, I've got the same bloke in my gym :thumb:

Right fat cvnt who's completely clueless and yet things he's Hulk Hogan.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2nd cardio session done for the final time 

Dont know what the f.uck im going to do at lunch now. Food takes about 30 secs (all pre made).

Suppose i'll just sit on here the


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 2nd cardio session done for the final time
> 
> Dont know what the f.uck im going to do at lunch now. Food takes about 30 secs (all pre made).
> 
> Suppose i'll just sit on here the


Oh god, would rather you not :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh god, would rather you not :lol:


Am i ok if i dont post?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Am i ok if i dont post?


No, i can smell you lurking around. Its not that i dont like you, you just make me feel bad about myself physique wise. pr**k LOL. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No, i can smell you lurking around. Its not that i dont like you, you just make me feel bad about myself physique wise. pr**k LOL. :thumb:


Pencil neck :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Pencil neck :lol:


Mr 10% bodyfat!! :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Mr 10% bodyfat!! :laugh:


about 9% now mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> about 9% now mate


Nice one!! not 8 though?  Well done in seriousness, looking awesome.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice one!! not *8 though*?  Well done in seriousness, looking awesome.


Sunday!!!!! How many times lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> about 9% now mate


looking very good in yesterdays pics


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sunday!!!!! How many times lol.


whats sunday?

lol! your so so easy!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> looking very good in yesterdays pics


Thanks mate, dont know what the actual number is lol. prob higher than ten, but who cares.

Certain its going to get better everyday until the day though.

You know what its like IB. Everyday, you notice things from the day before that werent there. Slight striation somewhere. A vein you never saw before. Separation.

Only slightly, but over a couple of days, these things are obvious and not slight. Actually so exciting for me to get up and have a good look in the morning lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> whats sunday?
> 
> lol! your so so easy!


Thats what i said to your mrs thwe other night!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats what i said to your mrs thwe other night!!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!! :beer: :lol:


Have a go mate, i would be privelaged if someone of your 'calibre' would sleep with my missus..... :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Have a go mate, i would be privelaged if someone of your 'calibre' would sleep with my missus..... :lol:


haha, you just want to swap, admit it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, you just want to swap, admit it!


Fancy it for a trial?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Fancy it for a trial?


Im not that kind of guy im afraid. But me and you...there is something i can really get my coc.k...i mean teeth into!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Think you guys need to cut back on the dose a bit!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im not that kind of guy im afraid. But me and you...there is something i can really get my coc.k...i mean teeth into!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, awesome, does it make me gay if i considered that for a second?? Just kidding lol!



tonyc74 said:


> Think you guys need to cut back on the dose a bit!


Me too, im sat here at work dry humping the table lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> Think you guys need to cut back on the dose a bit!


oh, look who's jealous and wants some of the action!! :tongue:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I congratulated you yesterday on the training:smut ratio of your journal McGru... you're pushing it a bit far for my liking now :nono: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I congratulated you yesterday on the training:smut ratio of your journal McGru... you're pushing it a bit far for my liking now :nono: :lol:


That is just the kind of homophobic attitude i have come to expect from you! :laugh:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is just the kind of homophobic attitude i have come to expect from you! :laugh:


homophobic... me... I'm eagerly awaiting to see what pants you'll be sporting come Sunday - never mind the cut! :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> homophobic... me... I'm eagerly awaiting to see what pants you'll be sporting come Sunday - never mind the cut! :thumbup1:


see, i was going to go for something comical but dont want it to take away from it. It might do some extra ones just for you lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

was just thinking about what you said mate, about seeing what you are like on sunday and maybee carrying on...

just to see what you would do or what thoughts are .. but if you are going for the april comp, then will you just cut untill then?

as if you are to put a decent time dieting to get in top condition ( which i have zero doubt you will want to and WILL ) surley you want to give yourself a god time ammount to do it.. sy 10-12 weeks

which means starting in jan... if you carry on cuttimg then time reallly to add and mass now?

whats general thoughts


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

What is your diet....scanned through the thread but cant seem to find it lol!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> see, i was going to go for something comical but dont want it to take away from it. It might do some extra ones just for you lol. *Maybe one of aa's thongs?*


 :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> was just thinking about what you said mate, about seeing what you are like on sunday and maybee carrying on...
> 
> just to see what you would do or what thoughts are .. but if you are going for the april comp, then will you just cut untill then?
> 
> ...


That is my plan mate, pretty sure i will do that. Was just thinking or diffrent ideas, but like you say not much time for rebound if i continue.

Rebound will be, slowly increase in kcals through carbs.

cardio 3 x per week to keep healthy.

750mg per week test and 100mg per day anavar for first 4 weeks.

should be good. Not used anavar before either :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rekless said:


> What is your diet....scanned through the thread but cant seem to find it lol!


around page 7 mate. kept it the same until this monday (glycogen depletion training) when i cut out all carbs bar post workout @ about 30g.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is my plan mate, pretty sure i will do that. Was just thinking or diffrent ideas, but like you say not much time for rebound if i continue.
> 
> Rebound will be, slowly increase in kcals through carbs.
> 
> ...


yeah was just when i was thinking april.. was thinking your nice and lean so if you lean gain for 8 weeks or so and then diet again would be more productive in the long run for comp.

never tried var but tbol i liked .. strength was good on it. i know dutch scott on here hghly regards var but i asked hm last week how he runs it and he says pre work out only


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah was just when i was thinking april.. was thinking your nice and lean so if you lean gain for 8 weeks or so and then diet again would be more productive in the long run for comp.
> 
> never tried var but tbol i liked .. strength was good on it. i know dutch scott on here hghly regards var but i asked hm last week how he runs it and he says pre work out only


I think tinytom runs orals only preworkout aswell. Sure i read in the journal that he gets just as good gains from it but no where near the sides doing it like this. . . .


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> around page 7 mate. kept it the same until this monday (glycogen depletion training) when i cut out all carbs bar post workout @ about 30g.


Just seen. You like your chicken dont you!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I think tinytom runs orals only preworkout aswell. Sure i read in the journal that he gets just as good gains from it but no where near the sides doing it like this. . . .


this is how i will be running my rebound... test + oral pre wo.. cheaper on the wallet too.

but havent tried it yet so i cant say which has what pros and cons.. just trial and error i suppose


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> this is how i will be running my rebound... test + oral pre wo.. cheaper on the wallet too.
> 
> but havent tried it yet so i cant say which has what pros and cons.. just trial and error i suppose


Yep, tempted to try myself aswel.

Sorry for hijack mr powerhousemrgru 8% wish he was. :thumb: :thumb : Just winding you up you stud.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its ok he has hillys pic to look at to see 8% and my pic come jan /feb time hahaha...

wish there was a fishing smiley haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i think with the var i will run pre workout, but also first thing in the morning. I really am good with oral sides. Dbol at 60mg was not a prob at all.

Plus the beauty of the orals is the short half life. Out of the system fast!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What dose of var will you run. I read everywhere now it seems 200mg a day is reccommended obviously depending on the person......


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

100mg per day mate. not going stupid.

Here for the long haul these days. None of this be a bodybuilder in 5 mins sh.ite anymore.

More pics later. Wait up guys. Back and legs have come a lot tighter today!!

Be the last ones until Sunday then!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *100mg per day mate. not going stupid.*
> 
> Here for the long haul these days. None of this be a bodybuilder in 5 mins sh.ite anymore.
> 
> ...


absoloutly love some of ure comments mate, what ure stupid doses are most be unreal lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 100mg per day mate. not going stupid.
> 
> Here for the long haul these days. *None of this be a bodybuilder in 5 mins sh.ite anymore.*
> 
> ...


found this funny in the situation atm lol... no bb in 5 mins... while on a 3 week cut to 8 % pmsl lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> absoloutly love some of ure comments mate, what ure stupid doses are most be unreal lol


come off it lol. That is ok for 4 weeks. With so many people doing the 200mg, i think its not too bad tbh.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont no one person anywere near our size that has done 200mg per day mate. Im the only person my size i know that has ran 100mg with injectables on top.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> found this funny in the situation atm lol... no bb in 5 mins... while on a 3 week cut to 8 % pmsl lol


 :thumb: here to entertain lol.

Beside cutting should be fast and easy. Its the building that takes time!!

Pics in an hour or two. Going to be really worth waiting for mate. Trust!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :thumb: here to entertain lol.
> 
> Beside cutting should be fast and easy. Its the building that takes time!!
> 
> Pics in an hour or two. Going to be really worth waiting for mate. Trust!


i think it depends, to get a holiday look then year do as you have but for comp type bf% levels i really do beleive that to do it fast would sacrafice muscle that had not need be sacraficed if done slower... but all preference.. id like to think im growing aswel as cutting as all my lifts are up and im on less gear now than i use to bulk.

for me building seems to happen fastish

so when are the final pics? sunday morning?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i think it depends, to get a holiday look then year do as you have but for comp type bf% levels i really do beleive that to do it fast would sacrafice muscle that had not need be sacraficed if done slower... but all preference.. id like to think im growing aswel as cutting as all my lifts are up and im on less gear now than i use to bulk.
> 
> for me building seems to happen fastish
> 
> so when are the final pics? sunday morning?


Yeah, final pics are Sunday at about 12.

Before my glycogen depletion training mate, i was still getting pbs!

Some more photos. Feel flat as **** but to be expected:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

few more:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you've won the bet mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> I think you've won the bet mate


lol, hold your horses...still got all the water to come off and fill out!!!

No more training. Last cardio session in a bit 

Then just sit and fill my empty muscles!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

what was the bet with your dad for?? ie what does winner get?

looking good will be interesting to see what changes carbing up and glycogen make as im dpleated atm as you know and would love to seewhat happens with it..

done really well to get where you have


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, hold your horses...still got all the water to come off and fill out!!!
> 
> No more training. Last cardio session in a bit
> 
> Then just sit and fill my empty muscles!!


i think he means the one with your dad... you could eat sh1t untill he gets homw now and still win it lol...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> what was the bet with your dad for?? ie what does winner get?
> 
> looking good will be interesting to see what changes carbing up and glycogen make as im dpleated atm as you know and would love to seewhat happens with it..
> 
> done really well to get where you have


Whoever wins the bet is the winner. simple as that. All i need to drive me like it did


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

looking good mate. fair play...some sort of determination lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> what was the bet with your dad for?? ie what does winner get?
> 
> looking good will be interesting to see what changes carbing up and glycogen make as im dpleated atm as you know and would love to seewhat happens with it..
> 
> done really well to get where you have


its funny, im really looking forward to eating some oats and rice tomorrow, but the thought of s.hit really doesnt interest me. To many times have i thought "fvck it" and had some in the past and then felt ill after. Just gone off sh.it now. The worst thing i will eat (and will sunday morning (is smarties cookies from tesco, mmmmmm).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

milner575 said:


> looking good mate. fair play...some sort of determination lol


TBH mate at first, yeah. But the more it goes on, the more normal it becomes, so the easier it is (for me anyway, but i have only been going for 3 weeks. Im sure weeman wouldnt agree lol).


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Right time for some brutal truth

You did well M you lost a lot of needless water and did well losing some body fat also. You are now in what i would consider perfect off season condition. You look like a bodybuilder, you will be healthier and your body will be more responsive.

The biggest mistake you could do is blow back up right now.

Rather slowly grow on this.

I can see why Hilly was getting a bit annoyed because getting from where you are now to real contest shape you are looking at 10 weeks at the very least. Look at it this way mate i never get fat in the off season but i have never managed to get into Hillys condition (luckly i am MUCH bigger :whistling: ).

Don't keep dieting now though you need more size to compete next year its that simple. But the base is superb well done M:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Right time for some brutal truth
> 
> You did well M you lost a lot of needless water and did well losing some body fat also. You are now in what i would consider perfect off season condition. You look like a bodybuilder, you will be healthier and your body will be more responsive.
> 
> ...


cool. thanks mate.

so dont diet, but dont blow up. Plan is to stay at this bf whilst gaining mass.

Plus side is, i will be able to see fat being added quite easily so can nip it in the bud.

Like you say though, the best thing to come out of this is:

i feel really healthy

i feel like a bodybuilder

only way is up baby!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Right time for some brutal truth
> 
> You did well M you lost a lot of needless water and did well losing some body fat also. You are now in what i would consider perfect off season condition. You look like a bodybuilder, you will be healthier and your body will be more responsive.
> 
> ...


i was never getting annoyed, just beating my head of a wall occasionally lmao.

Agree with con to a point. just dnt make the mistake some do and try and stay to lean. unfortunatly its a very fine line getting it right and takes alot of practice.

Bugger off con ure condition was bloody very good, and u have the advantage of being able to pull off a fuller look due to size. my tiny ass has to be as lean as possible lol.

agreed tho im also impressed powderh. you should be pleased mate as i have said before.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> i was never getting annoyed, just beating my head of a wall occasionally lmao.
> 
> Agree with con to a point. just dnt make the mistake some do and try and stay to lean. unfortunatly its a very fine line getting it right and takes alot of practice.
> 
> ...


 You see i don't know about this.

My new goal is to be 6-8 weeks out from a show condition year round.

I realize what the old thought behind this is but if you actually see how many of top guys in the states do things they never really gain any fat.

Water must not be confused with fat so don't let the moon face give it away

That said it all depends on goals. I personally want to slowly add about 10lb of lean tissue over the next few years and take my self to the top of the heavy weight class. I certainly don't need to gain more than that as i will never be a super heavy.

Look at a guy like Milos he constantly competed and constantly gained a little after each show. Now IMO this is the healthiest way to grow BUT it is the hardest and very few people have the time of conistancy to pull this off.

I think if Mark continues to do hard cardio several times per week, trains frequently and keeps his diet in check he can grow rapidly and be BIGGER on stage than he would just blowing up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how much will you crdio will yu keep in mate when gaining... i have planned to keep in 20-30 mins am every morning even when gaining,... 1 to keep fat at bay 2 i have a poor apetite but after am cardio i could eat a hourse lol

i figure aslong as i eat to justify that much cardio all is well


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> i was never getting annoyed, just beating my head of a wall occasionally lmao.
> 
> Agree with con to a point. just dnt make the mistake some do and try and stay to lean. * unfortunatly its a very fine line getting it right and takes alot of practice.*
> 
> ...


Not saying a miricle is going to happen, but i think im going to look a lot better by Sunday. Do check back in yeah.

So what would you say is too lean then hilly. where i am now, little less, little more.

If i stay as i am then you think thats ok?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> *You see i don't know about this.*
> 
> *My new goal is to be 6-8 weeks out from a show condition year round.*
> 
> ...


and once you have the size to be competitve in ure class then this is definatly the way to go.

However im yet to see some1 who has made huge gains in a year or 2 and stay lean or even improve themselves greatly over a couple of years while staying 6-8 weeks from show condition.

every1 it seems as some point in their career as gotten a little porky(in bb standards, not everyday people standards) to put on some decent size. maybe flex wheeler or levrone might have been able to do it but ive seen pics of them looking more than watery at some stage also.

for all reading this when i mention fluffy etc im saying 15-17% max. dont want any1 thinking i mean fat ass 20+%


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> how much will you crdio will yu keep in mate when gaining... i have planned to keep in 20-30 mins am every morning even when gaining,... 1 to keep fat at bay 2 i have a poor apetite but after am cardio i could eat a hourse lol
> 
> i figure aslong as i eat to justify that much cardio all is well


planning on 3 session in the week (morning for appetite throughout the day). And something more fun at the weekends. Lots of nice moors around us here in the country.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not saying a miricle is going to happen, but i think im going to look a lot better by Sunday. Do check back in yeah.
> 
> So what would you say is too lean then hilly. where i am now, little less, little more.
> 
> If i stay as i am then you think thats ok?


i dont so much mean stay to lean i mean more of people limiting their food to much, whuch will restrict growth due to trying to stay very lean.

its impossible for any1 to tell you how much muscle you or any1 else is capable of putting on thats a fact.

now you could eat 300 cal over maintanance a day for example and stay very lean and gain slowly. maybe 5lb over the year. but if you ate 500 cals you may gain 7lb, 800 cal you may gain 10lb.

who knows?

but for me the question is do you want to risk a year period of ure bodybuilding career only gaining 5lb when you could have had 10lb just to stay very lean when in reality what does it matter. you already have a bird so will get sex, ure not guna get fat(see my above post) so will still look good in a t shirt etc.

once you have the size then limiting things and fine tuning things is were its at IMO like con can now. However in my case for example i was 181 on stage in may. next year my weight cat is 195lb. i want to be as close to that as possible and will not risk not making any gains just to keep a full set of abs.

again i wont let my bf get higher than 15%ish. seperation in quads to a point, outline of abs, beins in arms/legs etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> i dont so much mean stay to lean i mean more of people limiting their food to much, whuch will restrict growth due to trying to stay very lean.
> 
> its impossible for any1 to tell you how much muscle you or any1 else is capable of putting on thats a fact.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking, Knowing i can rid bf quite easily, id ont matter if i lose a little definision. As long as im not too far from now, then ill be ready to start my comp diet at 12 weeks out, so start of feb.

this gives me a couple of months to add a few solid pounds which i feel i can do.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well here is a fact, you look leaner than you are as you are water depleted.

Here is one more fact your metabolism is comprimised and will be for a couple of weeks so jumping into a high caloric diet right away will put the fat back on.

The goal is gradually increasing like we have talked about.....any ways your a smart guy you can manage.

Lol Hilly i get my leg cuts like 2 weeks out from a show if i was to use that as a gauge.....

Viens on the abbs is how i know if i am fat or now.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate dont let ya self get a fatty as ill be chasing you down... and you know i will be


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well here is a fact, you look leaner than you are as you are water depleted.
> 
> Here is one more fact your metabolism is comprimised and will be for a couple of weeks so jumping into a high caloric diet right away will put the fat back on.
> 
> ...


see im complete opposite, have veins in quads/hams and barely any fat on glutes and horizontal veins running around biceps/tri's yet a good old handfull round the stomach and can only see top 2 abs 4 in the right light :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well here is a fact, you look leaner than you are as you are water depleted.
> 
> Here is one more fact your metabolism is comprimised and will be for a couple of weeks so jumping into a high caloric diet right away will put the fat back on.
> 
> ...


mate, im drinking loads of water everyday. how am i water depleted?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

because ure not taking in any carbs, you should be missing 20 x a day lol. this is what depletion is all about. you need to read up on depletion not just what bb sites say you have to do.

carbs hold between 2.7-3g water per lb of bodyweight. why do you think people loose between 7 and 14lb on a first week of keto


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate, im drinking loads of water everyday. how am i water depleted?


 Like Hilly said, get carb intake high again you will be up at least 5 may be 10lb in 2 days.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Like Hilly said, get carb intake high again you will be up at least 5 may be 10lb in 2 days.


lol, got ya. Was forgetting the water in carbs!!

Yeah, last time i went low carbs then started full pelt again, i put on a stone in 2-3 days lol. taking it steady with calculated gradual weekly increases this time.

Thanks for all this guys. Getting so many people bigging you up in normal life that it goes to your head. This all brings me back down to earth and is only going to make me try even harder.

I stilll want to win on stage!!! :rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats one of the huge benefits of a forum like this IMO.

in real life we look bigger/leaner/more impressive than most of our mates cos their not into it. if ure not careful it can make you think ure as good as they think you are.

you then come on here and thanks to con/jordan/weeman/rams/joe/dutch/pscarb the list goes on get brought right back to reality lol. helps keep my feet on the ground these boys do.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

In normal life you are awesome mate but remember you are trying to get into the realm of the freaks ie the bodybuilders. There the best are not awesome to normal people rather they are disgusting freaks!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just read this whole journal (1 hour later lol) im very impressed mate you have shown real dedication to this. it has inspired me to get my ass into gear with my cut and from tomorrow i will be doing 3 cardio sessions a day (wish me luck). looking forward to sunday mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> just read this whole journal (1 hour later lol) im very impressed mate you have shown real dedication to this. it has inspired me to get my ass into gear with my cut and from tomorrow i will be doing 3 cardio sessions a day (wish me luck). looking forward to sunday mate.


im glad i inspired you mate, that is awesome.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Weighed in at 85 kg this morning.

Net loss of 9kg.

Right, time to fill up!!

Had bowl of oats with a banana and sugar this morning. Now eating 250g curried chicken and 60g (dry weight) rice. Tasty!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vascularity not bad on forearms now mate. MUCH better posing particularly legs and side tricep.

Look forward to when you have filled out, should look alot better.

Massive well done on what you have achieved.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hilly said:


> thats one of the huge benefits of a forum like this IMO.
> 
> in real life we look bigger/leaner/more impressive than most of our mates cos their not into it. if ure not careful it can make you think ure as good as they think you are.
> 
> you then come on here and thanks to con/jordan/weeman/rams/joe/dutch/pscarb the list goes on get brought right back to reality lol. helps keep my feet on the ground these boys do.





Lois_Lane said:


> In normal life you are awesome mate but remember you are trying to get into the realm of the freaks ie the bodybuilders. There the best are not awesome to normal people rather they are disgusting freaks!


2 very good posts.... on here im barley a beginer at bb... around my friends im a shed load leaner and a few stones bigger, even randoms in clubs give me comments at times but on here i get hit back to reality with a very hard bang lol

and phm that food sounds awesome lol... i have some meals all in my head for my gaining phase.. i have been eating mince and cheese so a nice hme made wholemeal bun willgo with that.. and having a spicey chiken bake think.. so adding some nice new potatoes to that lol

oh im drooling lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

your legs look deformed....i like lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rekless said:


> your legs look deformed....i like lol!


Got nothing on hilly and con mate, and thats where i want to be!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> 2 very good posts.... on here im barley a beginer at bb... around my friends im a shed load leaner and a few stones bigger, even randoms in clubs give me comments at times but on here i get hit back to reality with a very hard bang lol
> 
> *and phm that food sounds awesome lol.*.. i have some meals all in my head for my gaining phase.. i have been eating mince and cheese so a nice hme made wholemeal bun willgo with that.. and having a spicey chiken bake think.. so adding some nice new potatoes to that lol
> 
> oh im drooling lol


You wont have any idea how much i am enjoying this until you have a cheat day mate. So good!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> *Vascularity not bad on forearms *now mate. MUCH better posing particularly legs and side tricep.
> 
> Look forward to when you have filled out, should look alot better.
> 
> Massive well done on what you have achieved.


You should see it now bud. from carbs and sugar this morning plus the full sugar redbull.

wouldn't have any probs trying to find a spot to sink in my heroin!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You should see it now bud. from carbs and sugar this morning plus the full sugar redbull.
> 
> wouldn't have any probs trying to find a spot to sink in my heroin!


Awesome. Pics sunday should be better then for vascularity. Remember the RED HOT salt bath. And booze the night before.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I put up a little motivational pic in the welcome lounge for new trainers. I know looking at peeps like con and hilly and IB, weeman pscarb, all the big guys inspire me, so i thought your average 10 stoner (was me) would like my story.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Could probs write this up as a plan and charge for download, with your results to back it up could make some decent money like...

Im gonna be following your example and doing cardio morning and night 5 times per week and 3 full body weight sessions a week to keep muscle


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i must say mate, you can fairly produce the goods, great transformation and mindset... all the best with the reveal to the old man.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> i must say mate, you can fairly produce the goods, great transformation and mindset... all the best with the reveal to the old man.


Lol, f.uck the old man. It's bigger than this with the whole comp thing. TBH, i will be thanking him. It was what gave me the first weeks initial drive to do it.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oh and another thing... you look like a white ronny coleman in the face on the pics with your mouth open.lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gym rat said:


> oh and another thing... you look like a white ronny coleman in the face on the pics with your mouth open.lol


I have thought this right from the first pics he ever put on hahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

gym rat said:


> oh and another thing... you look like a white ronny coleman in the face on the pics with your mouth open.lol


Christ, his heads big enough without people comparing him to coleman :lol: :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Christ, his heads big enough without people comparing him to coleman :lol: :lol:
> 
> :rockon:


is it considered a good look. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

gym rat said:


> is it considered a good look. :whistling:


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Great read, inspired me to start my 4week cut tomorrow to get a bit leaner and go from there 

can i just ask what height are you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fountain said:


> Great read, inspired me to start my 4week cut tomorrow to get a bit leaner and go from there
> 
> can i just ask what height are you?


he says 5ft 9 but i reckon he is 6ft 3 at least


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> he says 5ft 9 but i reckon he is 6ft 3 at least


Pah, camera tricks, hes 5' dead


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Think i'm gonna plagurise your idea and hit the cardio 3 times a day for 3 weeks as well.

Straight into a bulk after it, coming to the end of a cut now so seems a good way to end it... Cardio should be fun with tren in the mixer...

Good effort mate, looking forward to these pics on sunday!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

thought there might be a bit of sexual activity in here between you and Kieren..dissapointing! as you were....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> thought there might be a bit of sexual activity in here between you and Kieren..dissapointing! as you were....


Dont worry, theres time yet, ill post a vid of me pulling one off over his sunday pics haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn the soft slightly moist brown bread rolls are gooooooood.....cant...talk....eating!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

God i miss the first time i started eating good carbs after a cut! you must be buzzing at the minute lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> God i miss the first time i started eating good carbs after a cut! you must be buzzing at the minute lol.


cant stop smiling. But only cos im moving on to the next step....LEAN MASS!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Damn the soft slightly moist brown bread rolls are gooooooood.....cant...talk....eating!


is this a euphimism for some firm butt cheeks?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cant stop smiling. But only cos im moving on to the next step....LEAN MASS!


Yeah i said that mate, doesnt always end like that though lol. Ive tried doing it as lean as possible but i settle for a bit of bodyfat gain now, not a huge ammount as i value my health too much but dont keep my abs out unfortunately. You probably will be able to though, trial and error.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

also mate, meant to ask. how are the calves coming along?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How many miles a week were you running then?

Must have been near on 100.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> also mate, meant to ask. how are the calves coming along?


calves are a lot better. Show you on sunday. Think it was the fat hiding them!! (not that wide though, but those and arms will be a mojor focus.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> How many miles a week were you running then?
> 
> Must have been near on 100.


havent got a clue mate, but for the last 1-2 weeks i was just walking as my calves and shins were to painfull to run.

I say walking, it was more like jogging as i walk really fast. I overtook the Cullompton Womens Running Club "walking" lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

get in my journal biatch left you a prezzie pic .. had to screen pic as uploads dodgy but just for you lol

plenty pb's for you too look at too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Weighed in at 85kgthis morning. Just weighed 88kg then lol. Somethings filling up as i have only had about 2 litres of water today (not including from carbs)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

what have you tried for calfs? what they measure?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ure weight in the morning will be interesting. how many carbs have u taken in today


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> ure weight in the morning will be interesting. how many carbs have u taken in today


works out 300 - 320kg

was going to do 200g tomoz

then 100g sunday morning (simple carbs 50g complex 50g)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

let me know ure weight in the morning pal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> what have you tried for calfs? what they measure?


tried a new thing. calf raises (i can max the stack for 15 reps lol)

but i go down the whole stack. Like 10 sets of 8 - 15 reps. couldnt walk very well after that lol!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

good calf superset for me is, 12 reps standing calf raise followed by 12 reps donkey raises finised off with 12 reps of seated raises. 3 sets and the pain is unbearable (in a good way) lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Weight this morning is just over 85kg. Completely clean cos i just had a massive poo and wee 

Hopefully this is just and increase in glycogen and not water. Because of the water loading i did i was quite thirsty yesterday (only had 2 litres) as my body seemed to still be putting it out fast. So i would quench my thirst but would be thirsty pretty soon after.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so ure the same as yest morning when you started carbing up as above u say u were 85kg yest morning???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> so ure the same as yest morning when you started carbing up as above u say u were 85kg yest morning???


yes mate, just over 85.5kg though. So gain of 0.5kg. If i get that again tomorrow then thats 1kg.

skin looks really tight this morning which is a good sign.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

looking forward to the big reveal tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> looking forward to the big reveal tomorrow :thumbup1:


So am i mate. I swear to god my skin has got thinner over night. Loads of detain come through in my legs. Not quite striations but everything is there!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes mate, just over 85.5kg though. So gain of 0.5kg. If i get that again tomorrow then thats 1kg.
> 
> skin looks really tight this morning which is a good sign.


so half a kg is 500g. for each g of carbs we eat we hold between 2.7-3g water depending on the literature. you ate around 300g carbs which would equal say 600g water. so ure about right/holding a little.

it cant be worked out directly like this but this would probs mean u were not very depleted possibly altho my experience is limited and i think im over analysing this stuff but have been trying to get my head round it for a while.

my first carb up day was 550g carbs and 6 litres water and i lost a 1lb so i was massibly depleted. this was without any depletion workouts or any lower carb days. i used the same amount of carbs from week 16 to 4 days out.

Make sure you take notes of what u eat and how it changes ure body weight.

im just babling in here so you get my train of thought incase it helps at all


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i must have been depleted mate. I had 30g simple carbs max for 5 days before and was training with 80 sets of 15 - 20 reps.

Im not sure, but i think ihave lost water from my skin.

I had a sauna yesterday as well to relax/keep my skin good, so that could have helped.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I just hope you can beat your father with the results buddy :lol:

The old man has been working like a dog, going to be a tight one.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I just hope you can beat your father with the results buddy :lol:
> 
> The old man has been working like a dog, going to be a tight one.


lol. he wasnt racing me, just said i couldn't do it.

He's been on holiday so i should suprise him.

TBH i look so sexy even my mum is going to fancy me :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. he wasnt racing me, just said i couldn't do it.
> 
> He's been on holiday so i should suprise him.
> 
> *TBH i look so sexy even my mum is going to fancy me* :whistling:


and its only took 24 years lmao


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> and its only took 24 years lmao


haha. Iwas hot up until about 16, then i got really ugly and spotty. Now...it's on the up.

Doing some photos in a bit so i can compare to tomorrow (so ill know for future reference how much carbing up needs to be done). Wont post till tomorrow though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

new teaser pic foryou guys:










What percent hilly??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dunno if its water and certainly not having a go but your abs lok less ot in that one ?? confused?? very vascular though


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

After seeing that picture i may have to have a hot salty bath later my self and snap some pics!

Looking solid M!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn you have more vascularity in your forearms than me, this can't be happening 

Lol in fact your a lot more vascular than i got to on my last cut!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nicely done Marc 

Reckon you should keep in this shape now as you are going to be prepping early next year aren't you. What show did you have in mind?

Added you on FB as well


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Damn you have more vascularity in your forearms than me, this can't be happening
> 
> Lol in fact your a lot more vascular than i got to on my last cut!


Powerhouse has well and truly blown you out of the water now buddy. No stopping the boy!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Damn you have more vascularity in your forearms than me, this can't be happening
> 
> Lol in fact your a lot more vascular than i got to on my last cut!


Buddy stop comparing your self to M, he is now part of team Con and i have personally worked with Con and made crazy progress i mean look at my avvy. Can't keep up with an express train when you are on a push bike buddy!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Buddy stop comparing your self to M, he is now part of team Con and i have personally worked with Con and made crazy progress i mean look at my avvy. *Can't keep up with an express train when you are on a push bike buddy!!!*


 GOLD! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Warren: Ill take that as a compliment as it was untensed abs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> After seeing that picture i may have to have a hot salty bath later my self and snap some pics!
> 
> Looking solid M!


Sauna mate...no salt involved lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i did mean compared to the other untensed one... but seriously dont think im being neg as looking great .. just a thought.. could be lghting too.. as pic seems darker so will show less definition.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i did mean compared to the other untensed one... but seriously dont think im being neg as looking great .. just a thought.. could be lghting too.. as pic seems darker so will show less definition.


its all bollocks really mate, lol. Cant exactly have a sauna every 5 mins can i lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

once per week ... i find anymore i get bad skin, still looking great. ill show you a true 8% come feb hahaha.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha yeah he is doing well, but its fair to say i got him to where he is today..

Pretty much taught him all he knows :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> once per week ... i find anymore i get bad skin, still looking great. ill show you a true 8% come feb hahaha.


Lets just see how well i do in the next couple of months before you throw statements around like that lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Ha yeah he is doing well, but its fair to say i got him to where he is today..
> 
> Pretty much taught him all he knows :laugh:


"powerhouse shakes head"


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Warren likes to talk himself up. Full credit to you Marc, you have delivered buddy and have my respect for that


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thought youu were going back to gaining? unless keep on dieting you wont hit no 8%... just throwing numbers about really.. all i know is my aim is to have my quads split same as hilys in his 8% pic and full abs.. but soe may get that at 11% some at 14% some not untill 6% all person relavent really.. your leaner than me right now by alot id say but yet i think my back is leaner thn yours .. if that example makes sence


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

mate are you following a cut diet i.e keto or have you just upped your cardio? i have read the journal but not all of it , so if you have posted your diet sorry lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> thought youu were going back to gaining? unless keep on dieting you wont hit no 8%... just throwing numbers about really.. all i know is my aim is to have my quads split same as hilys in his 8% pic and full abs.. but soe may get that at 11% some at 14% some not untill 6% all person relavent really.. your leaner than me right now by alot id say but yet i think my back is leaner thn yours .. if that example makes sence


i will be gaining mate, just losing bf at the same time 

someone say "quads split"!!:



and is there a hint of striation on the outer right sweep here warren  :


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

more of a timed keto mate, with lots and lots of cardio.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

oh a ''sweep'' is that what your calling them hahaha... my legs are about the same as your top pic.. holdig more fat on my knee bit though near teardrop


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you never did say what the calfs are measuring haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you never did say what the calfs are measuring haha


dont know mate, but we all have weak points/several. Im also a relatively new trainer. I'll tell you one thing though. they WILL get a lot better! Along with all my other weaknesses


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Warren, no offense dude, but you sound like you have an unhealthy obsession with Power??? lol

I'm all for competition etc, but you seem to be picking him apart, no?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Warren, no offense dude, but you sound like you have an unhealthy obsession with Power??? lol
> 
> I'm all for competition etc, but you seem to be picking him apart, no?


no no mate, lol would have came of like this but just jest.. check my journal.. may explain bits and bobs lol..... we decided to have a litle comp between us nothing harsh just all fun and to drive each other on too.. see who mkes best progress and looks best by june 1st next year.

may have been best to have this somewhere first so i didnt sound like a d1ck and show its all fun... plus power littered my journal with pics to wind me up as im behind haha

he is more than happy to state my flat chest haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> no no mate, lol would have came of like this but just jest.. check my journal.. may explain bits and bobs lol..... we decided to have a litle comp between us nothing harsh just all fun and to drive each other on too.. see who mkes best progress and looks best by june 1st next year.
> 
> may have been best to have this somewhere first so i didnt sound like a d1ck and show its all fun... plus power littered my journal with pics to wind me up as im behind haha
> 
> he is more than happy to state my flat chest haha


The funny things is though warren, ive never said anything about your chest lol. I cant say anything about it as you say how shi.t it is before i can ahaha.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, fair enough mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Warren has the high ground in the sense that he is doing this all as a natural so doesn't have the benefits associated with AAS. In that sense he has had to adopt a slower approach which is a safe way to play it.

Power is using a moderate dose and has absolutely smashed this. His chest overpowers Warren, his overall structure is pleasing and he has a great future ahead of him.

Of course, people will say if Warren used AAS he may have been able to build a physique similar to Power, but thats counterfactual and not something we are here to discuss.

Full credit to Power IMO. Top lad


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Warren has the high ground in the sense that he is doing this all as a natural so doesn't have the benefits associated with AAS. In that sense he has had to adopt a slower approach which is a safe way to play it.
> 
> Power is using a moderate dose and has absolutely smashed this. His chest overpowers Warren, his overall structure is pleasing and he has a great future ahead of him.
> 
> ...


best thing is, warren does use gear. Hahahaha. i win even more!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

You've done it mate

Tbh I've never seen someone so driven with achieving something

One day you're gonna win a trophy mate not because you have super human genetics but because you want it so bad and are willing to do anything to achieve it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> You've done it mate
> 
> Tbh I've never seen someone so driven with achieving something
> 
> One day you're gonna win a trophy mate not because you have super human genetics but because you want it so bad and are willing to do anything to achieve it.


we will talk in about 2 more years. Then we can decide on genetics i think (in stroles the black man with his superior jeans putting us all to shame!!! hahaha. love you really bizzy)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> we will talk in about 2 more years. Then we can decide on genetics i think (in stroles the black man with his superior jeans putting us all to shame!!! hahaha. love you really bizzy)


Nob off   

I don't have great genetics tbh I've just put the work in

Alot of the time the people that have the best genetics don't have the work ethic to match


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Nob off
> 
> I don't have great genetics tbh I've just put the work in
> 
> Alot of the time the people that have the best genetics don't have the work ethic to match


Its as easy for me to say "he's big cos he's black" like its easy for non trainers to say "cos of steroids" lol. Im sticking to it mr awesome genes. you bearly work for it at all do you. In fact those pink dumbells are yours arnt they!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you manage to press 45 in the end or did you CHICKEN out???

Joke recycling is low


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Warren has the high ground in the sense that he is doing this all as a natural so doesn't have the benefits associated with AAS. In that sense he has had to adopt a slower approach which is a safe way to play it.
> 
> Power is using a moderate dose and has absolutely smashed this. His chest overpowers Warren, his overall structure is pleasing and he has a great future ahead of him.
> 
> ...


n no lol im not just choose to take the slower approach to loosing fat.. i tried the metod power used and defo didnt work for me.. i got abs out but lost so much in strength and muscle.. but as we know all trial and error


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> best thing is, warren does use gear. Hahahaha. i win even more!!


you havent won lol.. you will see

remember in one year i have went frm a fat 179lbs to a leaner 224lbs and i was also a skinny 10st in aprill 09, like you were at the start but i havent put the pics up,

we still got untill june to decide this one .. no early wins..

we can see my 2 years progress in aprill


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you havent won lol.. you will see
> 
> remember in one year i have went frm a fat 179lbs to a leaner 224lbs and i was also a skinny 10st in aprill 09, like you were at the start but i havent put the pics up,
> 
> ...


but werent you doing some sort of training before that. I wasnt doing anything.










Ill do another of these in two more years, laughing at myself now.

For me, real progress starts now!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Warren i like you, helped you out in the past and so on but please calm it down you are begining too make your self look bad.

Marc did fvcking superb. Lets not argue over body fat % as this only could be decided via under water weighin on pod pod....

I am sure you will achieve all your goals in live (as long as you are obviously realistic) so lets not get carried away with some internet battle........I always laugh at when guys talk smack to eachother online often it goes like 2 bb's saying how they will trash each other on stage. Then they both compete and both don't place LOL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

19/07/2010

You look kinda cute there buddy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 19/07/2010
> 
> You look kinda cute there buddy


lol, what you mean. Accepted your friend requist on fb by the way.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Warren i like you, helped you out in the past and so on but please calm it down you are begining too make your self look bad.
> 
> Marc did fvcking superb. Lets not argue over body fat % as this only could be decided via under water weighin on pod pod....
> 
> I am sure you will achieve all your goals in live (as long as you are obviously realistic) so lets not get carried away with some internet battle........I always laugh at when guys talk smack to eachother online often it goes like 2 bb's saying how they will trash each other on stage. *Then they both compete and both don't place LOL*


Yeah, like thats going to happen.

Team Con for the win!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

con - we are only playing mate.. sometimes hard to get point across on net and sounds wrong . really not fused on bf% and told marc over and over he has done brilliant and he has.. as for the messing around with competition against each other... thats just for play aswell. only real way to compare is to get on stage together.

i just say my bit as certain things said like '' he is on aas, so i win even more'' come across as if i should hve done better and being underestimated but 179 - 224 and leaner isnt to be snffed at .. well not in my books.. but iam very huffy latley s may take things wrong way..

im sure marc is taken this all in jest .. ori hope


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking brilliant mate  can't believe you have come this far in 3 weeks it's an inspiration. What timeare your final pics tomorrow?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah that's cool Warren, i wasn't sure for a moment but like you said never can tell on the net.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> con - we are only playing mate.. sometimes hard to get point across on net and sounds wrong . really not fused on bf% and told marc over and over he has done brilliant and he has.. as for the messing around with competition against each other... thats just for play aswell. only real way to compare is to get on stage together.
> 
> i just say my bit as certain things said like '' he is on aas, so i win even more'' come across as if i should hve done better and being underestimated but 179 - 224 and leaner isnt to be snffed at .. well not in my books.. but iam very huffy latley s may take things wrong way..
> 
> *im sure marc is taken this all in jest .. ori hope*


Yeah mate. all fine. And glad you an hilly cyber bullied me lol. Drove me harder. Now i feel im in a far better place to start serious gains.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I say again, you've done great Mr.McGru.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

about 12 mate. Then i can go train!!!! Night all. Falling asleep as im typgtlmtprkmtce........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ah that's cool Warren, i wasn't sure for a moment but like you said never can tell on the net.


yeah net is a pain for it, plus im hard to take in real life mate.. only the best mate and gf know when im joking. glad its all cool though, dont want to come across a nob , doesnt help i am very competitive lol



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah mate. all fine. And glad you an hilly cyber bullied me lol. Drove me harder. Now i feel im in a far better place to start serious gains.


see i help lol, this is the only reason you dont mention my chest haha as you dont want to spur me on... too late for that though lol. i wouldnt do it to ya if i didnt like you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Final pics are here.

Iactually did these yesterday. Glad i did as it is pis.sing it down outside so today isn't an option. Not really going tobe much difference though, if any.

Thank you all for taking an interest, it really spured me on.

I will continue to lose bodyfat now, whilst gaining muscle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some final leg shots and front relaxed (out of sauna) from yesterday:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

top stuff mate, personally one thing i find is that you look healthier... strange i now as you didnt look unhealthy before.. but one of the first things i thought looking through them is you look healthier...always a good thing lol.

defo look better leaner.. more of a muscular look than a stodgy one ( if that makes sence )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I know what you mean mate,i feel much healthier. My breathing is excellent and i dont get out of breath doing anything now.

I know that wasnt bf causing that,but just unfitness, much better now though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate, looking excellent regardless of whether you are 8%. Top job mate, ill be doing this in a few months i think, will document it of course!! You have given me the bug again and getting me more motivated. Top stuff!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd check in before I go out. Think we're all impressed McGru. When does your Dad get back to see the results?

I know you've documented everything, but I'm sure it'd be really useful for a lot of us if you could put together a quick summary of your macros, water intake, training sets & reps etc and how they changed over the weeks (if you get a chance).

Being the perfectionist that you are, looking back is there anything that you would have done different at all?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Just thought I'd check in before I go out. Think we're all impressed McGru. When does your Dad get back to see the results?
> 
> I know you've documented everything, but I'm sure it'd be really useful for a lot of us if you could put together a quick summary of your macros, water intake, training sets & reps etc and how they changed over the weeks (if you get a chance).
> 
> Being the perfectionist that you are, looking back is there anything that you would have done different at all?


Summary is easy mate as it's simple really.

Up protein, lower carbs.

As much cardio as you can handle.

Done.

Wouldn't worry about the water thing, Hilly was right about that, but worth a try seeing as it was an experiment. Just stick with your normal 4 litres.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Good going powerhouse, grand job.

Warren buddy, dont wanna sound a dick but you are a fair bit behind and from reading your journal i dont think you started of at 15% bodyfat or 20% tbh, but carry on as once youve got down to a good bodyfat youll be happy mate so crack on. diong a good job so far atm altho first few weeks of your cut your macros looked waaay high lol....just saying,but your keto looks to be ok. :thumb:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I know what you mean mate,i feel much healthier. My breathing is excellent and i dont get out of breath doing anything now.
> 
> I know that wasnt bf causing that,but just unfitness, much better now though.


I found when I cut as well and found that sweated less

What did your dad say ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I found when I cut as well and found that sweated less
> 
> What did your dad say ???


he's not back till tuesday now. Some sort of problem. Don't matter though. Not going to get fat between now and then lol. He wont say anything anyway. Just be like "well they arnt full are they". Which is true. but will be in a couple of months.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done dude  look much better


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Well done dude  look much better


Thanks mate. Just the start though!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stff son, wont let me rep ya


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

well done, looking excellent, f*ck me the picture after the sauna looks like someone has thrown a can of worms over you!!! Good veins!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nc007 said:


> Good going powerhouse, grand job.
> 
> Warren buddy, dont wanna sound a dick but you are a fair bit behind and from reading your journal i dont think you started of at 15% bodyfat or 20% tbh, but carry on as once youve got down to a good bodyfat youll be happy mate so crack on. diong a good job so far atm altho first few weeks of your cut your macros looked waaay high lol....just saying,but your keto looks to be ok. :thumb:


you dont sound like a d1ck mate, its true and im under no illusion of that ... and about the bf% defo and that was talked about on here few million pages back lol.. about how people think they are x but really 3-4% higher and i defo done that too.. ill be getting pics up as soon as camera lets me m say im at 12-13% now

kcals high at begining as i came straight from heavy bulk and didnt want to drop strength muscle by jumping into 2500kcal from like 4000kcal + if that makes sence plus apetitie would be a killer haha.... marc a done great not just here but over the whole since starting his training .. and hope he is taking it as a massive compliment that someone as cool as me (hahaha) is wanting to mimic and try out do him... if he done rubbsh i wouldnt be inspired by his progress... il get there!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> he's not back till tuesday now. Some sort of problem. Don't matter though. Not going to get fat between now and then lol. He wont say anything anyway. Just be like "well they arnt full are they". Which is true. but will be in a couple of months.


dont stop popping in my journal , keep the banter on even though your cut is done


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

cheers warren, your rite people do think there x but realy not lol, anyway who cares about weight/bf when deiting as long as you getting leaner etc its good. im sure youll do fine im cutting atm on 1.5x lbm pro and 0.5x lbm fat.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate, big change, vascularity on the sauna pic is insane!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

looking a lot more lean there pal

good on ya


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What show you planning on doing Marc? NABBA West or UKBFF around your area? Suppose Portsmouth or Dorchester would be easiest for you to get to.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great result in such a short time PHMG:thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> What show you planning on doing Marc? NABBA West or UKBFF around your area? Suppose Portsmouth or Dorchester would be easiest for you to get to.


NABBA South, Exeter. April 24th. Not long, but with Con's guidance, i think i will be bigger and ready.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> Great result in such a short time PHMG:thumb: :thumbup1:


Thanks you pal.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Without a doubt buddy.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent progress made there mate. An inspiration to all! Well done and keep up the good work, this is only the beginning!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

very nicley done mate you should be very pleased...

although i hope you realise i will have to look elsewhere for my gay porn now


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Well done mate, as I said early, inspirational - not many could be that dedicated but results speak for themselves.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> Well done mate, as I said early, inspirational - not many could be that dedicated but results speak for themselves.


Thanks guys.

Think you have to really enjoy doing it, otherwise its going to be a hell of a lot harding getting up so early for cardio everyday. Then working 10 hours (with cardio in the middle) then gym for 1.5 hours, then cardio again...everyday. lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

if you had to say 1 part of your training was the most important, what would it be?

am cardio

weights

diet

other cardio

Stevo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> if you had to say 1 part of your training was the most important, what would it be?
> 
> am cardio
> 
> ...


for what i achieved, i think it has to be a combination or diet and cardio. Don't think am cardio made any difference to other cardio. I just liked getting up early, and had too as work was at 7.00am. Got me going for the day. I was going 100mph from when i walked in and my assistants had bearly opened their eye lids!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I was going 100mph from when i walked in and my assistants had bearly opened their eye lids!


Exactly how I feel when I bike into work... no more need for coffee!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Exactly how I feel when I bike into work... no more need for coffee!


Oh there is coffee as well. And last week an ECA at 6.00am lol. Was like i was on coke (id image lol).


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

haha, i did am cardio today for the first time in a long time, had one coffee after it all day, normally i get 6/7 a day down me.

had an eca and 2 yohimbine hcl tabs as well - i was wide awake after it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> haha, i did am cardio today for the first time in a long time, had one coffee after it all day, normally i get 6/7 a day down me.
> 
> *had an eca and 2 yohimbine hcl tabs as well* - i was wide awake after it


You f.ucking druggie!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You f.ucking druggie!


smack rat stevo they call me


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Went through your albums buddy. What a fukcin transformation...!!! Amazing..!! :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chetanbarokar said:


> Went through your albums buddy. What a fukcin transformation...!!! Amazing..!! :thumb:


oh stop it!! :wub:


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh stop it!! :wub:


 :drool: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done Marc, I think pops will literally shit himself


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

But then in comes McGru senior with a ten pack...POW!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> But then in comes McGru senior with a ten pack...POW!


lol, apparently, it's so hard for someone of his age (36 lol) to get abs. Yeah ok dad


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Your dad's 36? :confused1: damn he started young!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> Your dad's 36? :confused1: damn he started young!


well, he isn't my dad by blood, but has been there to bring me and my older sister up from very young (i was 2 and she was 6).

I dont think your dad is decided by blood, more by someone that has been there for you all your life.

Father is blood. Two different words in my book.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ah fair enough. I can relate to that. Not quite on a level that long though. Takes a good man to bring up two lil'uns that aren't his by blood as well so fair play to him.


----------

